# What breed of horses DON'T you like?



## spotty_pony (6 October 2011)

A bit of an 'opposite' post to Enfys post about what breed of horses do you like. 

So, what breeds of horses do you dislike and why?


----------



## Keenjean (6 October 2011)

Wouldn't buy a pure bred tb, be too scared about their twig legs!!


----------



## Doncella (6 October 2011)

Warmbloods, Irish Draughts or Welsh cobs, thick as two short planks, usually with poor feet.  So that's alienated most of the forum then, tough.


----------



## StormyMoments (6 October 2011)

there isnt a breed of horse i dont like but there are some i wouldnt own...

like newforest ponies 
they are stubborn can be bargy and strong and i havent met one that particularly likes working but thats my own opinion 

but its the same with heavy horses but thats because they arnt suited to what i need them for as some how i couldnt see a shire jumping 1.10m tracks


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 October 2011)

There are individual horses that I don't like and breeds that I would never buy (mainly because they are either too short or too tall for me to ride/cope with) but I don't hate any particuar breed as a whole. I even like the swan-necked Akhal-tekes that are definately not to everyones taste.


----------



## sazzle44 (6 October 2011)

Shetlands and Exmoors. 
Never ever have I ridden or come across one I've liked! But then I've probably not ridden the nice ones  They just seem like crafty b**gers and a little too cunning for my liking (no offence to owners of either! each to their own and all) 
Other than that, I wouldn't particularly be against any specific breed, it's more of a 'type' I go for, if you know what I mean?


----------



## monkeybum13 (6 October 2011)

Not really keen on cobby types. (Except welsh cobs, I love welshies!!)

Oh and shitlands.


----------



## RubysGold (6 October 2011)

Welsh D: I dont dislike them, their stunning to look at 
But they seem to be bolshy, opinionated and a pain in the bum so I wouldnt have one

TB: I like the quieter ones, but they tend to be too high energy, spooky, sharp for me. 
The reason I wouldnt own one; legs are too fine, id worry about them being fragile, and they need far too much feed

Arab: im not keen on their faces, and the way they run with head and tail up would scare me off, too sharp for me!


----------



## Toffee44 (6 October 2011)

Arabs!

And im very fussy about TB's I like one that actully has some bone The ones I have really liked have all come out of Ireland


----------



## Toffee44 (6 October 2011)

And suffolk punches most wooden headed animal I have ever come accross lol.


----------



## stencilface (6 October 2011)

StormyMoments said:



			but its the same with heavy horses but thats because they arnt suited to what i need them for as some how i couldnt see a shire jumping 1.10m tracks 

Click to expand...

But cross a shire with a TB and you have an excellent jumping horse!  I don't think I would discount any breed, providing it did the job I wanted.  My current horse is a Luso x TB and if all I wanted was a horse that was injured and on restricted turnout and box rest, he would be perfect 

I would love an iberian horse (a proper one) at some point, I think they are too limited by many people as horses for beauty pageants, when really they are incredible athletes


----------



## thatsmygirl (6 October 2011)

Arabs bloody hate their ugly faces apart from that I love all


----------



## Hells Bells (6 October 2011)

Dont think there's reeeally any breeds as a whole that I dont like..there have been plenty of individuals that have made me think twice though!

Maybe if i had to pick a type, it would be shetlands...or zorses?


----------



## rowy (6 October 2011)

I dont like shetlands just cos most I see are over weight and hate looking at over weight horses/ ponies. 
Big heavy weight feathery horses, I like looking at them when they are all pristene at shows but when they are in winter or just not clean they dont look as good and I get frustated riding them.  
welsh As cos some of their faces scare me lol.

Theres not many horses I dislike to be honest.


----------



## Beatrice5 (6 October 2011)

Not keen on riding anything with spindly legs as worry they may snap!! full TB's to quick and hot for me these days!

Very unkeen on Highlands and other very heavy breeds but there are good and bad in all.

Can't believe so many don't like Arabs - to me they are stunning and move amazingly but not keen on the modern over emphasized faces much prefer the old fashioned ones.


----------



## Ginger Bear (6 October 2011)

I'm not a cob fan I'm afraid. Not keen on anything chunky and hairy.


----------



## scrunchie (6 October 2011)

Shetlands. Their bellies are too big, their legs are too short. They get lami far too easily. They are usually far too strong for their little riders. They're too small for 98% of the riding community to ride. They're opinionated, grumpy, bolshy. I haven't met a sweet shetty yet.

I'm also not keen on breeds where the horses/ponies all look the same (all the same colour, no white markings etc).


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 October 2011)

thatsmygirl said:



			Arabs bloody hate their ugly faces apart from that I love all
		
Click to expand...

*sobs*


----------



## Brambridge04 (6 October 2011)

Faracat said:



			*sobs* 

Click to expand...

Cover your ears Faracat, i'd cut my fingers off for an Arab x


----------



## kerilli (6 October 2011)

Pure-bred Cleveland Bays. THE most obstinate horses on the planet ime. I would happily have any other breed, I'm not a horse snob at all.  I love heavy horses, gypsy cobs, chunky monkeys, I even like shetlands as long as I get to teach them some manners! Ditto Welsh Sect Ds. I have a few little tricks for thugs which tend to work... so, anything apart from a CB!


----------



## bumblelion (6 October 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			Arabs!

And im very fussy about TB's I like one that actully has some bone The ones I have really liked have all come out of Ireland
		
Click to expand...

^^^this!! Not a big arab fan and I'm picky about my tb's too. My tb is an exracer but the chunkier type, he was in kildare for a bit, does that count?!


----------



## Jesstickle (6 October 2011)

Kerilli, give us your  tricks for thugs. Mine still drives me bonkers! 

There are many breeds and types I would never choose to own but I think I pretty much like all horses really. The only combo I'm not terribly keen on is IDxTB. The only ones I have known have been stubborn as mules and flighty to boot! Might just be my bad luck though!


----------



## dumpling (6 October 2011)

Based on horses I have came across- 

Thoroughbreds-  plain rude
Highland- don't like their build
Arabs- don't like their build


----------



## muddygreymare (6 October 2011)

I don't not like any breeds, but there are some breeds I prefer more than others


----------



## aliceeventing131 (6 October 2011)

i dont like arabs, i think they are a bit too showy for me, a big fan of more heavy tb's like the national hunt irish ones, not the flat ones like aidan obrian trains id be too scared to ride them incase there leg snapped!! welsh d's are just beautiful but are aparently right b**gers to ride and my friend has the moodiest shetland iv ever met, i am not a big fan of hairy cobs but love clipped cobs (lucky mines clipped and trimmed, no feather in sight!)


----------



## el_Snowflakes (6 October 2011)

I dont think we should make genaralisations......I have an extremely intelligent horse who has the best feet in the world and she is a WARMBLOOD so whoever said this was a trait doesnt know what they are talking about. However there are certain types of horses which I would not have personally such as a hairy cob or a very fine boned TB as they are just not my type- this does not mean I would say they were 'ugly'. If you are a true horse lover as I am, you appreciate them all, no matter what packaging they come in!


----------



## NicoleS_007 (6 October 2011)

I like most horses but wouldnt own a cobby horse or an Andalusion (sp). You cant beat a good Tb


----------



## Spook (6 October 2011)

Unsound ones!


----------



## xTrooperx (6 October 2011)

fine legged tb's and the welsh a's and arabs that have that overly dished look and big nose , i liked them before people started to meddle. (though thankfully there is some 'old look' still about)


----------



## FanyDuChamp (6 October 2011)

elsazzo said:



			I dont think we should make genaralisations......I have an extremely intelligent horse who has the best feet in the world and she is a WARMBLOOD so whoever said this was a trait doesnt know what they are talking about. However there are certain types of horses which I would not have personally such as a hairy cob or a very fine boned TB as they are just not my type- this does not mean I would say they were 'ugly'. If you are a true horse lover as I am, you appreciate them all, no matter what packaging they come in! 

Click to expand...

Yes, my WB is extremely intelligent too.
No horse I dislike, I like to take each horse on its merits.
FDC


----------



## blitznbobs (6 October 2011)

Don't like Arabs thoroughbreds quarter horses or anything spotted and minatures and shitlands


----------



## Ginger Bear (6 October 2011)

Ooh I love dishy heads, section a's, Arabs, sec d's. Even though I'm a tb girl through and through!!


----------



## rossiroo (6 October 2011)

Sorry in advance but anything spotted, they normaly have piggy eyes and pink wrinkley mouths, sorry but you did ask.


----------



## kerilli (6 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			Kerilli, give us your  tricks for thugs. Mine still drives me bonkers! 

There are many breeds and types I would never choose to own but I think I pretty much like all horses really. The only combo I'm not terribly keen on is IDxTB. The only ones I have known have been stubborn as mules and flighty to boot! Might just be my bad luck though!
		
Click to expand...

That's bizarre, i've had lots of IDxTBs and never had an obstinate or flighty one, had a few who were exceptionally intelligent, in a positive 'clever FOR you' way.

Umm, tricks, nothing mega really, prob stuff you already know, but just in case... i NEVER try to lead one in a normal headcollar, might as well have cotton round their heads! Controller halter, bridle, or one of those leather headcollars with smooth metal hoop as noseband, these are a Thing Of Wonder for curing a true Thug. Umm, a really sharp elbow in the chest a few times usually impresses them. I shove them around a bit and establish MY personal space, that they're absolutely not allowed to walk into. oh, and the ones that zoom past you when being led, and tank off? if you can trust them not to kick out behind, keep hold of rope, quickly step across behind them to the other side, and yank down REALLY hard on the end of the rope, it stops them in their tracks as their withers are a fulcrum, kind of thing. They usually only do it once or twice... i learnt this trick with my 12.2, who was a naughty little tanking-off-in-hand git.
but i wouldn't even bother trying these on a CB, i know when i'm beaten!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 October 2011)

RE quarter horses. There are some beautiful ones (Enfys has some stunning QH's) and then there are some with very straight legs and muscles like a beef bull. They almost look like two different breeds. I do worry that the second type wont be partically sound.


----------



## SophieLouBee (6 October 2011)

Newforests, I just cannot get on with them, I don't like how they look particularly either, I don't look at them and go WOW like I do if I see a nice welsh. One took off with me for no apparent reason and dragged me face first through branches, it's companion (also a newforest) threw my mate on the floor twic and me once when we were kids. I know the one horse still, it's still a shite too.
Connies aren't my fave either, bit boring, not inspired at all.
Section a's I'm divided, I love some, and dislike some.

All ponies note! I've not met a horse I dislike!


----------



## PingPongPony (6 October 2011)

I like them all  
But i wouldn't own:
anything smaller than 16hh
anything bay
anything that couldn't do the job i want it to
anything quiet/sensible


----------



## MiCsarah (6 October 2011)

Arabs! and anything thats palamino. Dont know why, just dont like them


----------



## Jesstickle (6 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			That's bizarre, i've had lots of IDxTBs and never had an obstinate or flighty one, had a few who were exceptionally intelligent, in a positive 'clever FOR you' way.
 oh, and the ones that zoom past you when being led, and tank off? if you can trust them not to kick out behind, keep hold of rope, quickly step across behind them to the other side, and yank down REALLY hard on the end of the rope, it stops them in their tracks as their withers are a fulcrum, kind of thing.
		
Click to expand...

Oo. I like this. Will have to try it next time BH is a ******. He's thick as the proverbial so I expect it would totally flummox him!

I did think it might be coincidence that the two IDxTBs I've known haven't been my cup of tea! There you go then, I pretty much like 'em all!


----------



## Shantara (6 October 2011)

I don't hate any horses for looking how they do...apart from Tennessee walking horses! They walk like hyenas. I'm sure they're wonderful horses...but that walking...YUK!

I wouldn't buy a tb because I don't think I could handle it. 

All I look for in a horse: Fast, stoppable, doesn't buck!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 October 2011)

Tennessee walking horses
		
Click to expand...

Google 'soring', you'll soon feel very sorry for TWH and the awful things that are done to them to get that exaggerated action.


----------



## Gingerwitch (6 October 2011)

Its not the horses I dont like - its the darn owners !

GW


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 October 2011)

Can't think of a breed I don't like, thats why I have owned a variety from TB's, warmbloods, ISH and traditional coloured cobs. They all have something unique to offer.


----------



## Cortez (6 October 2011)

Miniatures! What's the point of them? And full Irish Draughts; sulky, opinionated, unathletic.......unless they're out hunting of course. And I'm Irish, BTW.


----------



## Tonty Tont (6 October 2011)

I'm not too keen on Arab heads, but I wouldn't disregard any horse if it was right for me 

It would have to have a kind temperament though, as I spend more time grooming than riding


----------



## Doncella (6 October 2011)

elsazzo said:



			I dont think we should make genaralisations......I have an extremely intelligent horse who has the best feet in the world and she is a WARMBLOOD so whoever said this was a trait doesnt know what they are talking about. However there are certain types of horses which I would not have personally such as a hairy cob or a very fine boned TB as they are just not my type- this does not mean I would say they were 'ugly'. If you are a true horse lover as I am, you appreciate them all, no matter what packaging they come in! 

Click to expand...

That was me and I do know what I'm talking about because I worked in Germany with the things and never again. We have got an import on my current yard and it can't think for it's self, having seen it plunge face first into two xc fences, including a ditch and as for its hooves, shocking.


----------



## rhino (6 October 2011)

Doncella said:



			That was me and I do know what I'm talking about because I worked in Germany with the things and never again. We have got an import on my current yard and it can't think for it's self, having seen it plunge face first into two xc fences, including a ditch and as for its hooves, shocking.
		
Click to expand...

So the fact that the vast majority of top level dressage horses, showjumpers and increasingly event horses are warmbloods is just my imagination then...   I expect 'the things' didn't think much of you either 

There are certain breeds I would have in preference over others but as I haven't met every horse in the world it would be unfairly generalising and ignorant to condemn a whole breed


----------



## kerilli (6 October 2011)

Doncella said:



			That was me and I do know what I'm talking about because I worked in Germany with the things and never again. We have got an import on my current yard and it can't think for it's self, having seen it plunge face first into two xc fences, including a ditch and as for its hooves, shocking.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, but that's ONE horse! I've known thick-as-poo WBs and incredibly clever, brave, sensitive WBs...
sorry, but saying "all wbs are ____" is like saying "all blondes are dumb, all brunettes are geniuses" or something.
except for CBs of course, they are the exception that proves the rule!


----------



## AFlapjack (6 October 2011)

Awww for everyone who says "Shitlands" should come and meet my girl, your opinion would change very quickly!!! 

I don't think there are any breeds I don't like, however there are a few I would try to avoid when buying a new horse.


----------



## Anglebracket (6 October 2011)

When I was a girl I dreamed of owning an Arab. Now, after having had one on loan I would not choose to own one. My loan mare was completely unpredictable and would bolt with me in the school. She would go from halt to fast canter to halt launching me like a missile. She would also spook at just about anything. I am sure there are some wonderful Arabs out there though.


----------



## scrunchie (6 October 2011)

Faracat said:



			Google 'soring', you'll soon feel very sorry for TWH and the awful things that are done to them to get that exaggerated action. 

Click to expand...

Just did that. 

Disgraceful. I feel like rubbing acid on the guilty owners' feet and forcing them to wear shoes with drawing pins in to see how they like it. Grr!


----------



## Wolfie (6 October 2011)

From a purely aesthetic pov, appaloosas (and other spotties) and Arabs. I don't really like the dished face look, especially on boys.


----------



## cassie summers (6 October 2011)

not fond of arabs dont know why just never really liked them though they are very pretty but a bit flighty sometimes


----------



## Kat (6 October 2011)

I spent 30 years longing for my own horse or pony before I got one and I can honestly say I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. I love all horses.


----------



## TheBayMonkey (6 October 2011)

Most tbs and clydies. Would make an exception for a quirky but rideable tb  oh and after loaning one for a year: morgans, too opinionated and upright for me.


----------



## superted1989 (6 October 2011)

As a rule of thumb, I would totally discount a WB as I don't like the 'floaty' movement to ride.  Stunning to look at, but I find the ones I've ridden to be very uncomfortable.


----------



## Orangehorse (6 October 2011)

Cleveland Bay x TB - don't remind me!  Not keen on Welsh cobs, or any welsh come to that - I have had too many.  Ok in Wales where there is convenient mountain to gallop them up.


----------



## Enfys (7 October 2011)

blitznbobs said:



			Don't like Arabs thoroughbreds quarter horses or anything spotted and minatures and shitlands
		
Click to expand...

 Good Grief, better not come to my farm then, because I have everything on that list + standardbreds


----------



## EstherYoung (7 October 2011)

Hmm, but that's ONE horse! I've known thick-as-poo WBs and incredibly clever, brave, sensitive WBs...
sorry, but saying "all wbs are ____" is like saying "all blondes are dumb, all brunettes are geniuses" or something.
		
Click to expand...

^ This. And the same could be said about arabs.

Arabs come in all shapes and sizes, from 13.2 ponies through to 16.2 brick outhouse Bahrainis (who look Iberian). Some are light of bone, some are very substantial. Some have very dished heads, some have barely any dish. Some have big poncy flashy action, some move straight and economically. Some are incredibly neurotic, some are absolutely bombproof go anywhere do anything horses. Some can jump, some can't.

My old lad is 25 now, and he's had a go at pretty much everything over his long career:





He really is that bombproof 15.2 all rounder that everyone says they are looking for 

I try not to generalise about horses, but because I'm a short*rse I tend not to go for horses over 15.2.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 October 2011)

Anything with spots! Sorry! really really don't like them!!!


----------



## Auslander (7 October 2011)

Doncella said:



			That was me and I do know what I'm talking about because I worked in Germany with the things and never again. We have got an import on my current yard and it can't think for it's self, having seen it plunge face first into two xc fences, including a ditch and as for its hooves, shocking.
		
Click to expand...

Weird - so have I, and felt very privileged to ride some amazing, talented, clever , trainable horses. I learnt more in 6 months in Germany than I had in several years of trying to ride dressage previously. I still feel like it was an honour to be able to ride animals like that. 

Mind you thickos do exist -and there is nothing quite as thick and obstinate as a thick, obstinate warmblood!


----------



## muffinmunsh (7 October 2011)

I don't dislike any but wouldn't buy a Welsh A ... The ones I know are all badly mannered and totally bonkers... Or mini Shetlands / Falabellas ... The ones with the dodgy legs


----------



## peanut (7 October 2011)

The only cobs I like are the welsh.


----------



## Ibblebibble (7 October 2011)

i don't dislike any breed but i wouldn't want to own an Arab, their way of going just does nothing for me. i appreciate their beauty, in fact some of them are absolutely stunning but i just don't like riding them Which actually probably says more about me than them lol


----------



## 0ldmare (7 October 2011)

Cleveland Bays, the only one I knew was an ugly beggar, thick as 2 short planks and as stubborn as a mule (which is what he looked like)

Old fashioned proper arabs I like, but I don't like the style with the deformed faces and spindly inbred looks

Ugly cobs, the ones that look like cows (shape, not colour)


----------



## Puppy (7 October 2011)

rhino said:



			So the fact that the vast majority of top level dressage horses, showjumpers and increasingly event horses are warmbloods is just my imagination then...   I expect 'the things' didn't think much of you either 

Click to expand...

LOL! Indeed! 

I've seen plenty of warmbloods I wouldn't touch with a bargepole. Unfortunately there is a lot of rubbish out there so I can see where this bad reputation comes from. However, I have a good'un and my word she's the best I've ever ridden. As for feet, my farrier would describe her HPA as, as close to perfect as you're ever going to find; they are wonderful feet. She also has the heart and brains you would die for in a horse   

Personally I really don't like anything spotty. I've never seen one I didn't think was fugly.


----------



## LaurenBay (7 October 2011)

Cobs! Like the welsh cobs but don't like the traditional ones. I just dislike heavys alltogether.

I hope knowone is taking offense to this btw, the world would be a boring place if we all liked the same thing!


----------



## Alphamare (7 October 2011)

*cries about the Arabs!* I was expecting people to mention them... But Suffolk punches *weaps*!!!

Personally you couldn't pay me enough money to own a TB. It's the feet I hate the most I think!


----------



## ischa (7 October 2011)

Fjords , haflingers , Arabs are not my cup of tea


----------



## Aidey (7 October 2011)

Probably gonna get shot for this but.. Cleveland Bay.

I hadn't seen the breed before I moved onto my yard and a lady owned one (might have been a X). It was just a horrible horse, bad tempered, mongy legs and every time I see a CB it reminds me of that horse and puts me off the breed.


----------



## fleabitten (7 October 2011)

Not a big fan of Shetlands and wouldn't have a big heavy horse like an Ardennes. Also have a pathological dislike of donkeys.....eurgh.


----------



## Puppy (7 October 2011)

I'd LOVE to have a little donkey!


----------



## Firewell (7 October 2011)

I don't 'dislike' any breed of horse but I wouldn't choose a heavy cob or draught horse as I physically wouldn't be right for them and the wouldn't be able to do the job I wanted.
I also wouldn't pick one of the small natives as too small!!

Anything 15-16.2 of Lw build is fine for me .


----------



## Bigginge (7 October 2011)

Tennesse walking horses and American saddlebreds. Not the horses fault but they've been bred to look and move in such an alien fashion it makes me feel so uncomfortable to watch, they look weak and horrid, like a Barbie horse gone very wrong. My only experience of a real-life saddlebred was, although a sweet little character, it was permanently broke (although I've known a few WBs like that too!)


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 October 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			And suffolk punches most wooden headed animal I have ever come accross lol.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this!

Not keen on shetlands either.


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

Slightly off topic, sorry, but does anyone else find it quite sad that most of the things people are saying they don't like/breeds they don't like are ones which were developed by humans... 

The shape of the arab head, miniatures, the movement of the gaited breeds, the huge stature of draught breeds etc.. These are all man made.


----------



## cullord (7 October 2011)

Norwegian Fjord horses just because I find them unattractive.


----------



## brown tack (7 October 2011)

For me it would be a really heavy cob, I just can't get my legs around them, my legs don't spread far enough. 

Or a thin tb, my tb had big shoulders which was fine but the ones with no shoulders or neck, I feel like I'm falling off. 

I would have ether breed if I find them comfy so not a looks thing, just my personal bad riding style.


----------



## millreef (7 October 2011)

This post makes me sad


----------



## JFTDWS (7 October 2011)

Beatrice5 said:



			Very unkeen on Highlands and other very heavy breeds but there are good and bad in all.
		
Click to expand...

Highlands shouldn't be that heavy anyway.  I don't like the short, fat east coast types, but I like mine a great deal (very, very biased, clearly!).

Can't stand welsh cobs with the ridiculous exaggerated paces.  Find TBs and WBs very samey generally, don't actively dislike them, just find them tedious.  I like something that stands out a bit in a crowd.  Love some of the draft x tb types.  Don't like maxi show cobs or ***** cobs with conformation like yaks.  A well bred Iberian horse is pretty gorgeous.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 October 2011)

rhino said:



			Slightly off topic, sorry, but does anyone else find it quite sad that most of the things people are saying they don't like/breeds they don't like are ones which were developed by humans... 

The shape of the arab head, miniatures, the movement of the gaited breeds, the huge stature of draught breeds etc.. These are all man made.



Click to expand...


VERY much agree with this.  Humans have done some terrible things to animals.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

rhino said:



			Slightly off topic, sorry, but does anyone else find it quite sad that most of the things people are saying they don't like/breeds they don't like are ones which were developed by humans... 

The shape of the arab head, miniatures, the movement of the gaited breeds, the huge stature of draught breeds etc.. These are all man made.



Click to expand...

You are right about the size of draft horses, people are always shocked when I say Fany is only 14-2hh but they were traditionally all that size, made bigger by infusion of TB blood. If you think about the work they did and the fact that keeping them was very difficult in pre 18th century times then it makes sense for them to be smaller. Also the huge war horses used by knights are a myth, they used smaller horses Fany's size. This is the reason I prefer Ardennes to Cydies and Shires, they are more "natural"- even Julius Caesar used them.
FDC


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			You are right about the size of draft horses, people are always shocked when I say Fany is only 14-2hh but they were traditionally all that size, made bigger by infusion of TB blood. If you think about the work they did and the fact that keeping them was very difficult in pre 18th century times then it makes sense for them to be smaller. Also the huge war horses used by knights are a myth, they used smaller horses Fany's size!
FDC
		
Click to expand...

A similar thing is happening to warmbloods, they are being bred bigger and bigger but their feet are not 'growing' in proportion.

A lot of the foot problems in wb breeds is due to their feet not being big enough to support their bodyweight  So if wbs have crap feet it is not really the fault of them being wbs, it is a man made problem.

ETA my boy is only 15.3hh so looks in proportion, but I see a huge number of 18hh plus wbs with the same size feet


----------



## JFTDWS (7 October 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			You are right about the size of draft horses, people are always shocked when I say Fany is only 14-2hh but they were traditionally all that size, made bigger by infusion of TB blood. If you think about the work they did and the fact that keeping them was very difficult in pre 18th century times then it makes sense for them to be smaller. Also the huge war horses used by knights are a myth, they used smaller horses Fany's size. This is the reason I prefer Ardennes to Cydies and Shires, they are more "natural"- even Julius Caesar used them.
FDC
		
Click to expand...

I believe the height also has somethign to do with ploughing angles - too tall and it messes the whole thing up?  So I was told...?

The war horses is fascinating - I've been saying for years that it is implausible that they used big horses in war and it wouldn't have been practical (for a variety of reasons, but based on reasoning not fact).  I've briefly looked for confirmation but never actually seen any historical source confirming it - where did you find that out?

Caesar had Ardennes?  That's quite cool...


----------



## Aliya (7 October 2011)

I can't believe the amount of people who don't like arabs. I personally LOVE them, I wouldn't consider anything else EVER. My arab mare is the most loving gorgeous horse ever...it'll always be arabs for me (just as well really ha ha) ...x


----------



## scarymare (7 October 2011)

Not keen on Arabs or LW TB's.  Only reason is that I'm a chunky monkey and LW horses make me look bigger.  Other than that I'm up for any breed.


----------



## Alphamare (7 October 2011)

The flemish horse (For info not because i dont like them... i have one!) is the ancestor of the belgium draft horse and was a war horse.


----------



## Rockchick (7 October 2011)

I dont dislike any breed of horse, I'm more likely to dislike a certain horse (regardless of breed) dependant on its attitude / behaviour / temperament etc but never based purely on breed.

A few people ive met in the past dont like my cobs (purely cos they are cobs) but they are polite / respectful / friendly/ honest etc and they do the jobs i want them to do so

I DONT CARE! lol


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

JFTD said:



			I believe the height also has somethign to do with ploughing angles - too tall and it messes the whole thing up?  So I was told...?

The war horses is fascinating - I've been saying for years that it is implausible that they used big horses in war and it wouldn't have been practical (for a variety of reasons, but based on reasoning not fact).  I've briefly looked for confirmation but never actually seen any historical source confirming it - where did you find that out?

Caesar had Ardennes?  That's quite cool...
		
Click to expand...

Here is about the war horses, there is more in other places as well.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horses_in_the_Middle_Ages

And if you scroll down, Ardennes and what Julius Caesar had to say about them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ardennes_horse

Alpha mare- I think the Flemish horse is a descendant of the Ardennes, the Ardennes is one of the oldest breeds in the world. 

Fany wants everyone to know she is not, and never was, for eating! 
FDC


----------



## POLLDARK (7 October 2011)

I have never liked Cobs & roman noses on any horse but am probably in a minority of one.


----------



## marmalade76 (7 October 2011)

I don't really dislike any particular breeds, just poor quality animals, those with no ability or those who do not want to work.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 October 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			Here is about the war horses, there is more in other places as well.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horses_in_the_Middle_Ages

And if you scroll down, Ardennes and what Julius Caesar had to say about them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ardennes_horse

Alpha mare- I think the Flemish horse is a descendant of the Ardennes, the Ardennes is one of the oldest breeds in the world. 

Fany wants everyone to know she is not, and never was, for eating! 
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for those.  I'm amazed it's on wikipedia now - a few years ago (maybe more, it is often long than I think!) I looked into it and couldn't find any reference to size!  

It would be criminal to eat Fany...


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

JFTD said:



			It would be criminal to eat Fany...
		
Click to expand...

That has got to be one of the double entendres yet! And Fany gets a lot of them.

FDC


----------



## Alphamare (7 October 2011)

Fany its entirely possible they are related. Although the flemish is a much larger horse. My boy has the pangere gene like Fany does but he is a buckskin. 

Here is some info off the web:

Other Names: Cheval de Trait Belge, Great Horse

Origin: Belgium

Color: Black, bay, chestnut, gray.

Avg Height: 16.1 to 16.3 hh

Avg Weight: 1540 to 2000 lbs

Build: Heavy.

Temperament: Docile and patient.

Main use: To carry knights in armor into battle.

Special abilities: Today the closest descendant of this breed is the Brabant Belgian (heavy European version).

History: These horses existed before Caesar's time, and were known to carry soldiers and knights into battle. They were bred with endurance and great strength to carry the armor that a knight would wear. Flemish horses were thought to be extinct, until 1993, when someone undertook it to follow the old emigrations, and discovered that the true descendants of the Flemish Horse were in the United States. With hard work and dedication, the breed was re-born, and at the 1995, 25 horses of this race were once again stationed in Flanders. The goal is to revive the prestigious past of the Flemish Horse by showing what these wonderful horses can offer. These horses hold ancient genes that reflect a life in the past, and they constitute an invaluable cultural and historical inheritance.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 October 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			That has got to be one of the double entendres yet! And Fany gets a lot of them.

FDC
		
Click to expand...

Sniggers.  I nearly wrote in a previous reply "FDC, how fluffy is your Fany?! "  Then I read it back and thought 

There is literally nothing you can say about your horse without it sounding wrong!


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 October 2011)

I like horses with nice bone.Cant stand Arabs as theyre too fine and have skinny legs.

Now cobs and TB crosses ~NICE.


----------



## Pasha (7 October 2011)

Arabs have some of the highest bone density of any breed - their legs maybe skinny but they are strong 

I don't dislike any breed but I'd only part with cash for a pure bred Arab - other breeds just aren't clever enough for me!

It makes me laugh some of the comments I hear (not directed at anyone in particular by the way)about Arabs when most people commenting wouldn't know one if it bit them on the bum... the amount of people who think my boys are either WBs, Anglo-Arabs or TBs is amazing! Even vets ask me what breed they are! Both very well bred pure bred Arabs thanks


----------



## Faro (7 October 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			Fany wants everyone to know she is not, and never was, for eating! 
FDC
		
Click to expand...

I take it you've signed her passport to that effect?


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

Faro said:



			I take it you've signed her passport to that effect?
		
Click to expand...

Mais oui!
FDC


----------



## Damnation (7 October 2011)

I hate breed stereotypes.

I go by what horse suits me, not its breed.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

JFTD said:



			Sniggers.  I nearly wrote in a previous reply "FDC, how fluffy is your Fany?! "  Then I read it back and thought 

There is literally nothing you can say about your horse without it sounding wrong!  

Click to expand...

*Sniggers*

Fany is getting clipped soon so won't be fluffy for much longer. And even that doesn't sound right!

FDC


----------



## Double_choc_lab (7 October 2011)

Never been a great fan of Arabs or Shetlands.  IMO Shetlands are useful for teaching tiny children to ride and that's it.  Sorry but wouldn't want to show them in hand (unless I was said tiny child).  Not overly keen on gypsy type cobs either - I'm old enough to remember when that's what they were.

Might change my mind if I had a lot to do with one of the above breeds but this is just my stereotypical un pc opinion.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (7 October 2011)

Doncella said:



			That was me and I do know what I'm talking about because I worked in Germany with the things and never again. We have got an import on my current yard and it can't think for it's self, having seen it plunge face first into two xc fences, including a ditch and as for its hooves, shocking.
		
Click to expand...

If the horses were not working for you then it usually tells you more about the handler than the horse itself. If you know what you are talking about like you say, please explain why my horse has fantastic feet and the ability to think for itself despite being a warmblood? How can you make generalisations about a breed which really isnt a 'breed' but a type?


----------



## arizonahoney (7 October 2011)

Not a breed per se, but I don't like show ponies with huge eyes and spindly legs, baby oiled, shaved and produced to within an inch of their lives... 

Give me anorty little pony covered in good honest poo stains any day


----------



## Faithkat (7 October 2011)

I don't do anything clompy and hairy, I'm afraid, so definitely no cobs, Highlands, Dales, Fells, Welsh D and definitely, definitely nothing coloured  . . . . ugh  . . . . SSSOOOO ugly
but each to their own


----------



## Faithkat (7 October 2011)

elsazzo said:



			please explain why my horse has fantastic feet and the ability to think for itself despite being a warmblood? How can you make generalisations about a breed which really isnt a 'breed' but a type?
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with you.  I had a WB who was incredibly clever and very adept at opening stables and gates - especially the lift up catches!  Her feet were very good too.

The Arab I have on loan doesn't have very good feet which is unusual for Arabs so again, you are right about generalisations.


----------



## rascal (7 October 2011)

I dont like show ponies either. Im not a fan of tb or arabs, i like something with substance not a twig!


----------



## Bigginge (7 October 2011)

rhino said:



			Slightly off topic, sorry, but does anyone else find it quite sad that most of the things people are saying they don't like/breeds they don't like are ones which were developed by humans... 

The shape of the arab head, miniatures, the movement of the gaited breeds, the huge stature of draught breeds etc.. These are all man made.



Click to expand...

100% agree and although there are lots of preferences on this thread the overarching feeling to me is that we all like horses that look like they could do a good honest day's work (whatever type of work we are interested in) then get up the next day and be sound to do another day's work.

It would be a real shame if the horse world went the way of some dog breeds, where 'desired' features are bred to such extremes they become a weakness, bordering on physical deformity IMO.


----------



## Captain Bridget (7 October 2011)

Personally I'm not keen on Welsh's, especially Sec D's, as I've found them to be strong and stubborn, and strong horses scare me! 
Also the really sea horse faced Arabs. I knew an Arab that didn't have a sea horse face and I liked him, so it's just the weird headed ones! Which I think also rubs along with the dislike of some Welsh's. 
I don't like really stocky, hairy cobs either, but slighter, taller cobs I don't mind. I'm not keen on really chunky horses unless they're in proportion like Shires
Really stick legged horses I'm wary of cause I think I'd break them!


----------



## mrsdoubtfire (7 October 2011)

I would never give stable space to another warmblood after a particularily VILE creature I had and also not too keen on arabs either!


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (7 October 2011)

I would not buy a full TB there just not for me .


----------



## MagicMelon (7 October 2011)

Im not a warmblood fan, would never buy a pure WB again.  I find them thick yet opinionated.  See a horse having a temper tantrum at a show and its normally a WB!  Of the ones I've ridden, you have to plan ahead and tell them how to jump.  I prefer something to think for itself. Also dont really fancy a cob (not Welsh Cobs, love them) simply because they're not my type as they aren't built for anything I do (BE / BSJA).

Love Iberians (cleverest, most willing horses), Welsh Cobs (full of character and you feel special riding one with presence!) and TB x's (TB's I find give you that bit more intelligence and sharpness).


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			Im not a warmblood fan, would never buy a pure WB again.  I find them thick yet opinionated.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely confused here, but warmbloods are a mix of breeds (usually with a high percentage of thoroughbred). There is also such variety across the different warmbloods - from the almost thoroughbreddy trakehner and selle francais through the chunkier holsteins, and many of the open studbook breeds showing a huge variety across one 'breed'. 

I think I'm going to add it to my sig because I seem to be saying it constantly at the moment: horses for courses!


----------



## spotty_pony (7 October 2011)

rossiroo said:



			Sorry in advance but anything spotted, they normaly have piggy eyes and pink wrinkley mouths, sorry but you did ask.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I couldn't resist - a lot of Spotties are Appaloosa and Appaloosas have eyes which show the white sclera which is different to a horse which has 'piggy eyes'.


----------



## fidleyspromise (7 October 2011)

I can't say I dislike ANY breed - there are horses within all breeds and to me what it boils down to is personality rathr than breed.

My OH laughs because I used to go on about how much I detested Highlands - every one i knew was bolshy, lazy and ploddy.  Until I met my current girl.  She is very opinionated but damn, does she try her heart out for me.

I would go by what job I was looking for the horse to do and then narrow it down by personality and character. But then my first horse looked like a Lama


----------



## Doncella (7 October 2011)

elsazzo said:



			If the horses were not working for you then it usually tells you more about the handler than the horse itself. If you know what you are talking about like you say, please explain why my horse has fantastic feet and the ability to think for itself despite being a warmblood? How can you make generalisations about a breed which really isnt a 'breed' but a type?
		
Click to expand...

This whole thread is about generalisations!!!
I know WB is a generic term .
Perhaps the reason I dislike WBs and Welsh is that they are totally invented.
I don't ride the thicko that dives face first into ditches I merely observeits antics.


----------



## buddylove (7 October 2011)

sorry, but little cow-print gypsy cob ponies don't do it for me, heads are too coarse, and there are just too many of them in fields full of ragwort!!!


----------



## beehorses (7 October 2011)

I'm not keen on the pure bred Arabs - just can't stand the mess they make in the stable never met a clean one yet!


----------



## SO1 (7 October 2011)

The comments about the new forests made me laugh. I have a new forest and I like that occasionally he is a little spirited and opinionated, I sometimes think it is sad if a horse is so submissive that it never expresses itself or has any character.

I have to say I am not a big TB fan as they are a bit too big for me and I don't find them very cuddly.  Quite a few friends have them though and they are super competition horses. I also don't like the cob look as they often have a roman nose which I don't like however I do think a nice one can be a great horse to ride so I do like the way the best ones can be steady and reliable, sometimes if my new forest is being silly I think I would prefer my friends' steady cob, but  soon change my mind as he is not so fast as my pony and does not jump where as my pony jumps like a stag.

Like others have said it is more about the individual as well as even though I do think new forests are great, they are not all the same. Again with other breeds although I would not go out to choose a TB or cob there are some great ones around.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (7 October 2011)

edited to delete


----------



## ClassicG&T (7 October 2011)

Pure bred Arabs, i can't look at them. *ducks for cover*


----------



## Shantara (7 October 2011)

scrunchie said:



			Just did that. 

Disgraceful. I feel like rubbing acid on the guilty owners' feet and forcing them to wear shoes with drawing pins in to see how they like it. Grr!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it before, ages ago, but I re-googled it just now and it's awful! 
I don't hate the horses, just how people have made them.


----------



## melxvengeance (7 October 2011)

I can honestly say that there isn't a horse breed out there that I find unnattractive, or ugly. All horses are beautiful, and don't really agree with stereotypes either - horses are individuals, each one is different.

And to be honest I'm completely shocked at a few people saying they don't like Fjords. I have 2 and wherever I go, people literally stop & stare...I've even had people stopping their car in the middle of the road and jumping out just to meet my boys!

Seriously how can you say this is ugly?


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

melxvengeance said:



			I can honestly say that there isn't a horse breed out there that I find unnattractive, or ugly. All horses are beautiful, and don't really agree with stereotypes either - horses are individuals, each one is different.

And to be honest I'm completely shocked at a few people saying they don't like Fjords. I have 2 and wherever I go, people literally stop & stare...I've even had people stopping their car in the middle of the road and jumping out just to meet my boys!

Seriously how can you say this is ugly?






Click to expand...

Beautiful boy!
FDC


----------



## minkymoo (10 October 2011)

I wouldn't say i 'don't like' a breed, I tend to go on looks (shallow I know!) I don't like 'pig' eyes for example, i find them mean looking. I also don't like the Sea Horse Arab look, but a normal Arab is beautiful!

And seriously, who wouldn't like that adorable Fjord? I love Anglo Arabs & Andalusians - otherwise I wouldn't have either


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 October 2011)

wewillshowyou said:



			Pure bred Arabs, i can't look at them. *ducks for cover*
		
Click to expand...

Why?  Will you turn to stone, were you hypnotized to do something terribly embarrassing everytime you look at an arab?  






'Look into my eyes... you are feeling very sleeeeepy...'


----------



## JustJack97 (13 October 2011)

Without offending anyone- I'm not very keen on pure bred arabs, too spindly, I don't tend to like anything finer than a welsh b although they are quite fine!!


----------



## tallyho! (13 October 2011)

I find it truly bizarre that people have such an aversion to the beautiful Arab... King of Horses, practically improved the entire earths breeds of horses and ponies!

Or Andalusians!!! Noooooooooooooooooo.............................

Having said that... can't say tbs are a serious contender on my faves list


----------



## irish_only (15 October 2011)

Ok, here goes. I've not read through all the posts, so apologies if I am repeating what may have already been said.
I don't have a dislike for any breed as I believe that they all have something to offer. What I DO dislike is those who jump on the bandwagon of believing a stereotype of a breed, and those who own a breed and use this stereotype to excuse THEIR lack of horsemanship to get the best out of their horse/pony. 

~We see it so many times: oh my horse / pony is sooo typical of his breed. Utter bl**dy rubbish. How come then that with professionals the same breed can be very successful, either in the show ring or competition?  

Example? M&M winner at HOYS. Exmoor that was feral in April. 

Lots of other examples if you take the time to look.

We should celebrate our wonderful diverse breeds.


----------



## Megibo (15 October 2011)

there isn't really a breed I don't like...perhaps i wouldn't have a thoroughbred, but that is just because i prefer my stocky cob job types! And the welsh type of cob is the best


----------



## pip6 (27 May 2012)

Personally cobs just don't do it for me. Also have an aversion to the 'exotic' ie banana faced arabs with frog eyes.

That all pales into insignificance though viewing what people do to 'improve' breeds such as the TWH. I just think most traits taken to extremes are dangerous things & can cause degenerative issues such as experienced by some pedigree dog breeds.

Do agree we have a wonderful range of m&m breeds.

From person who owns 2 arabs & an ISH.


----------



## evj (27 May 2012)

I like them all however due to my noviceyness and occasional confidence issues there's a couple breeds i would not look at when buying, warmbloods and tb's spring to mind.


----------



## RutlandH2O (27 May 2012)

I'm a pure Shire owner/breeder/enthusiast, yet I think Arabs are exquisite (could you find a more diametrically opposed 2 breeds? Okay, Shire/Falabella.). I don't dislike any breeds, just particular horses within breeds.


----------



## charleysummer (27 May 2012)

I don't like shetlands at all, never met a nice one- I also dislike dartmoor hill ponies- proper types are lovely. I like the sporty type haffys but not the chunkier type, not much of an arab fan
Dislike suffolk punches and heavy drafts - I love shires and clydesdales though - 

I love ISH, connies, oldenburgs, hanoverians, warmbloods ,new forests , friesians, spanish horses ... many more


----------



## Hanzybaby01 (27 May 2012)

I don't like anything 'spindly'. Give me a reliable heavy and I'm happy as larry.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (27 May 2012)

Fresians! The only one I met was the nastiest horse ever.  The biatch tried to double barrel my mare and got me instead. I actually got thrown in the air from it and had to crawl out of the field! I was so lucky it didn't get my spine and I was damn lucky it got my arse and arm and not my stomach. I was black from my lower back to below my knee for weeks and couldn't sit for days. Evil mare. 

I had a CB on loan once. Beautiful horse but boy did it have issues and yes it was pretty ignorant and used it's weight to get it's way. Well it tried!


----------



## soulfull (27 May 2012)

kerilli said:



			Umm, tricks, nothing mega really, prob stuff you already know, but just in case... i NEVER try to lead one in a normal headcollar, might as well have cotton round their heads! Controller halter, bridle, or one of those leather headcollars with smooth metal hoop as noseband, these are a Thing Of Wonder for curing a true Thug. Umm, a really sharp elbow in the chest a few times usually impresses them. I shove them around a bit and establish MY personal space, that they're absolutely not allowed to walk into. oh, and the ones that zoom past you when being led, and tank off? if you can trust them not to kick out behind, keep hold of rope, quickly step across behind them to the other side, and yank down REALLY hard on the end of the rope, it stops them in their tracks as their withers are a fulcrum, kind of thing. They usually only do it once or twice... i learnt this trick with my 12.2, who was a naughty little tanking-off-in-hand git.
but i wouldn't even bother trying these on a CB, i know when i'm beaten!   

Click to expand...

lol couldn't agree more,  always keep the 'line' in the same place.  never tried the last bit tho, interesting 

another one not keen on arabs or TB's,  and wouldn't buy another WC all though I love them..  coloured cobs are a no no for me too can't do the scrubbing


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (27 May 2012)

I dislike individual horses rather than breeds, but I am yet to find a New Forest I like: all of them I know are great jumpers but are difficult on the ground and ridden, and are in no way eye-catching. They all seem to have oddly square noses too.

I would never own a TB for practical reasons.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 May 2012)

RubysGold said:



			Welsh D: I dont dislike them, their stunning to look at 
But they seem to be bolshy, opinionated and a pain in the bum so I wouldnt have one

I have a Welsh Sect D, 9 year old gelding and I love him to bits but you are so right but one look at that handsome head and powerful body and he's forgiven and he knows it!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HowenEdward (27 May 2012)

StormyMoments said:



			there isnt a breed of horse i dont like but there are some i wouldnt own...

like newforest ponies 
they are stubborn can be bargy and strong and i havent met one that particularly likes working but thats my own opinion 

but its the same with heavy horses but thats because they arnt suited to what i need them for as some how i couldnt see a shire jumping 1.10m tracks 

Click to expand...

Hehe, you clearly haven't met my NF!! He is the sweetest, brightest, life loving pony I have ever met... Everyone comments on his stunning looks and personality. He does amazingly at anything I throw at him and loves people and being ridden... to the point where he will run away from a horse to be with a stranger!! Never met anything like him and don't think I will in the futur 

I dislike spindly TBs and poor conformation in any breed. I hate over weight ponies, people think just cos they are ponies, they can be fat... so not true as my native shows 

So not a dilike to a particular breed, just how people stereotype.


----------



## charleysummer (27 May 2012)

Little 12hh welsh ponies are capable of anything mischievious... I could never own one


----------



## wynnwith (27 May 2012)

I like all breeds. Just hate rude horses that haven't been taught manners... All horses can be lovely if brought up correctly??


----------



## HowenEdward (27 May 2012)

SO1 said:



			The comments about the new forests made me laugh. I have a new forest and I like that occasionally he is a little spirited and opinionated, I sometimes think it is sad if a horse is so submissive that it never expresses itself or has any character.

I have to say I am not a big TB fan as they are a bit too big for me and I don't find them very cuddly.  Quite a few friends have them though and they are super competition horses. I also don't like the cob look as they often have a roman nose which I don't like however I do think a nice one can be a great horse to ride so I do like the way the best ones can be steady and reliable, sometimes if my new forest is being silly I think I would prefer my friends' steady cob, but  soon change my mind as he is not so fast as my pony and does not jump where as my pony jumps like a stag.

Like others have said it is more about the individual as well as even though I do think new forests are great, they are not all the same. Again with other breeds although I would not go out to choose a TB or cob there are some great ones around.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree about the NF, they are stunning, energetic little things


----------



## TED2010 (27 May 2012)

I think there are good and bad examples of all breeds, I worked with an amazing Hanoverian stallion when I was younger, he was grade A sj, grand prix dressage and had a lovely nature except that on occasion he would go into the ring, stop at the first fence and refuse to jump a thing on that day, rider just learnt to retire gracefully and take him home, if he jumped though he won. We had two of his offspring out of an TB advanced event mare from someone we knew, bought as a yearling and two year old (the first two this mare bred). They were a NIGHTMARE! They were stubborn, nappy, impossible to load, very quirky and generally a pain in the arse (both talented but never worth the grief!) Later found out that the mare had been very difficult to break and been very sharp in her day.(they did have good feet though!) I have also known some lovely warm bloods so wouldn't necessary let that put me off warmbloods. 

I had a Shetland when I was two which I was taken out hunting on the lead and learnt to ride but that used to take off dragging my older sisters along the ground on many occasions and also took a chunk out of my neck once(don't think it was trying to give me a love bite either!) . Not had great experiences with Shetlands as the only other one was a little coloured one I bought as a companion for a stressy horse I had, that was the most ungrateful, obstinate and awkward little xxxx I have come across, and was impossib to catch ..... So sorry but I wouldn't be first in the que for a Shetland. 

I used to be a bit anti-Arabs but my opinion has changed a bit, I spent several weeks on a friends Arab stud in south Africa where they breed them specifically for indurance.  I think they have crabbet blood lines but I'm no expert! I really enjoyed riding these horses, I usually like riding big horses as I'm quite tall but I didn't feel big on these, they were quite 'stocky' for Arabs, very sure footed and were not at all flighty, they were trained to be ridden in head collars. They were only about 15hh but I wouldn't say no to one of those (when I give up jumping and take up endurance!?) 

The most straightforward horses I have owned have been ID x TB types and I haven't found them thick, less sensitive than a full TB yes but not thick and have had plenty of fun and success both eventing and sj, this tends to be the type I go for now but I'm always open to trying new things......... 

Oh and sorry but I wouldn't personally buy a spotty horse and a coloured would have to be really well marked to tempt me


----------



## TED2010 (27 May 2012)

Was meant to say endurance, not indurance..... Been a long day!


----------



## tracyandtokyo (27 May 2012)

I have a big boned tb who is the best horse ever!! Hate hate hate anything that's lazy has no manners and unwilling to work!!


----------



## emma.is (27 May 2012)

I don't really like anything overly wide, I just find it uncomfortable to ride really


----------



## Sologirl (27 May 2012)

There are  no horse breeds I really don't like - I'd never own an Arab purely because I don't have the b*lls to ride one - but they are stunning!

I love a big hairy cob, that's my kind of a horse


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2012)

Cleveland bays and gypsy cobs


----------



## rubysmum (27 May 2012)

there are breeds i dont like cos actually the scare me - so thats razon thin, super sharp TBs and flighty arabs in that box - its not them, its me
and then there are breeds that have complete standard uniformity, so thats Fresian/Cleveland bay reject box - to my untutored eye, they all look the same - otherwise , i like safe,sane & with a good attitude to work - although have just remembered that you couldn't actually gift me a cremello of any breed - its those pink eye


----------



## maisie06 (27 May 2012)

I wouldn't have a TB or a WB as they are way above my capabilities riding wise, more than happy to handle them on the ground though! I am also not overly keen on freisians as ridden animals, but they look super smart in harness, and sorry - but I really dislike haflingers!


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 May 2012)

Arabs!

It's just the look of them I don't like. I appreciate their beauty but I still don't like it!


----------



## smokey (27 May 2012)

Not keen on Arabs, not a fan of dished faces and spindly legs. Have also never met a Highland I liked, they've all been bolshy and ill mannered, although I realise this isn't their fault, but bad training.


----------



## LollyDolly (28 May 2012)

Personally I am not a huge TB fan, they are far too spindly for me and also I really like chunky necks and sadly a lot of Tb's are prone to ewe (or should I say eww!?) necks! 
Also really dislike Highlands, they just seem plain and ugly to me although I'm sure other people can see an appeal in them 
Oh and low end horses of any breed, like the 'budget bred' Fresians or Arabians which just don't conform to the breed in any way, instead looking cheap and badly put together and yet people still think that they are worth a fortune!! >.<


----------



## blacksabbeth (28 May 2012)

Fjords,dished faces and id x tbs,i wouldnt say i dislike them just wouldnt feel the urge to buy any of these.I love majestic looking horses with intelligence to match thats just my preference all breeds are exquisite in the there own way even cross bred horses.


----------



## Achinghips (28 May 2012)

Arabs - funny looking sea horse heads.

Finer Tb's, worried about stick legs, given my experience.


----------



## zaminda (28 May 2012)

Cobs. Whilst I appreciate a nice one, there place is in somebody elses stable!
Badly put together coloureds who were bred for colour.
Shetlands, too damn rude, and not good for much, other than their grand national.
Not that fond of cleveland bays, come across to many rude overgrown yokes, although that could be because of their pony patter owners letting them get away with murder! (the ones I met, grrr)


----------



## Piccy (28 May 2012)

I wouldnt say there are any I don't like just those i wouldn't choose to own, I take each horse on it's own personality but I'm terrified of tb's


----------



## Chestersmummy (28 May 2012)

Theres not a breed i don't like but I'd never own a full arab or wb.
I have a quite chunky tb now and when i was younger i was adament i would never ever have a tb.
Also had a nasty experience with an ish so probably them also.


----------



## Hippona (28 May 2012)

smokey said:



			Not keen on Arabs, not a fan of dished faces and spindly legs. Have also never met a Highland I liked, they've all been bolshy and ill mannered, although I realise this isn't their fault, but bad training.
		
Click to expand...

Well....you'd run screaming from me then...

However.....my arab doesn't have a particularly dished face or spindly legs....he's a compact power-house......and my highland is sweet natured, well mannered and very amenable.

Must be down to their owner


----------



## KSR (28 May 2012)

Zaminda - Clevies are highly influenced by their handlers.. If you're the wrong type of human, you can cause a lot of problems.. All mine are sweeties.. And of the dozens I know personally, not met a bad or difficult one yet.. Have heard all the rumours though 

I don't like the newfangled Arabs and TBs.. The old school taller ones with less dishing and good strong frames are fine.. I handled a 16hh race bred lad and his sister for awhile.. My mum more so.. My friend has a couple of chunky TBs, nice lads..

I don't like the look of any of the slender framed breeds such as Hanovarians - seen some stupidly spindly ones.. And not a fan of indescriminately bred cobs.. There are some nice ones out there, I had one.. I feel guilty if I don't like how horses look though as I am sure they are lovely people..

I prefer warmbloods and hunter types that don't look like they'll snap if an unruly youngsters runs at them and gives them the shoulder..


----------



## JFTDWS (28 May 2012)

LollyDolly said:



			Also really dislike Highlands, they just seem plain and ugly
		
Click to expand...

I think dismissing an entire, diverse breed as "ugly" is a bit blinkered.  But there's no accounting for taste


----------



## monkeybum13 (28 May 2012)

Some people are highly defensive about the breed of their own horse, I thought this (old) thread was meant to be a bit of fun?


----------



## Jade&Syrah (28 May 2012)

im not a cobby person.. i dont hate them they just dont appeal to me. Although i do like a nicely marked traditional ( a real hairy, not a wanna be with out enough mane tail or feather )


----------



## Capriole (28 May 2012)

Plenty of breeds I dont like the look of, some I really dislike. I just wont have one of those, no problemo.
I dont really see a purpose in reeling them off though as someone will always get offended as they think its the best thing ever even if I wouldnt give it field space. Im sure theres some posts in this lot mentioning the sorts I like, but hey ho.  
Ive narrowed down the type of horse I like, I used to like most things indiscriminately as a kid until I thought about it and really looked.


----------



## Capriole (28 May 2012)

monkeybum13 said:



			Some people are highly defensive about the breed of their own horse, I thought this (old) thread was meant to be a bit of fun? 

Click to expand...

Was never going to be a bit of fun really was it. Couldnt end up any other way than somebody getting offended.


----------



## madeleine1 (28 May 2012)

i dont really like arabs, and i dont like tb, but that it purely on apperance.
i have ridden some nice arabs and tb's but id rather the horse had a bit more chunkyness, anything warmbloody, or cob or sport horse i like.

also i dont like shetlands very much, id rather have a mini horse rather then a pony. i like 11h ponie rather then shetland or a fallabella, 

(dont even bothr criticising my spelling this has been writen in a break from dissertation and i cant be bothered)


----------



## lillith (28 May 2012)

I don't dislike any breed as such. I wouldn't buy anything over 15.2hh as I am short and like smaller horses but that doesn't mean I dislike bigger ones, just not for me. I tend to prefer ponies both for their height and attitude but they don't suit everyone and would be unlikely to be the ideal mount for say..an Olympic dressage rider. However I wont be going to the Olympics or anywhere further than a local show any time soon (or likely ever) so that isn't an issue for me. 

I tend to prefer pony bred mares with flashy colours under 15.2hh. One of the nicest horses I ever met both ridden and on the ground was a 17hh+ plain bay ISH gelding. He was the exception to the rule though .

The only time I could say I dislike a horse would be things like the big lick Tennessee walkers, the over-bred creepy show type Arabs and the post legged beef cattle style QHs. However this is not disliking the breed, proper TWH, real arabs  and performance QH are all lovely, it is more what SOME people have done to SOME examples of the breeds.


----------



## zaminda (28 May 2012)

KSR, this I appreciate, when I got the owners out of the way for any length of time, horses were fine! Think its often too much horse, but they will take mickey!


----------



## Kallibear (28 May 2012)

I don't particularly like appys mostly due to their piggy eyes and the lack of mane. They can also be sharp and silly.

Like a good welsh D to look at but really don't like the drama queen temperament.

LOVE TB's to ride but would never have one as they're too expensive and fragile to keep!

Def not a fan of exmoors: often very 'feral' and difficult, too much for a child, too small for most adults.


----------



## Hedwards (28 May 2012)

Interesting thread, 

Now I dont think I have come across enough examples of different breeds to be able to decide which breeds I do or dont like, only singular examples of some breeds, however I can look at a horse and say 'I really like that' or 'that does absolutely nothing for me' but that would be down to individual appearance of each horse.

I have had TB's in the past - my horse of a lifetime Betty was a 16hh TB, Polar the boy I had on loan a 16.3hh ex racer, I have Connie, my little coloured Cob x 15.1hh on tip toes and now have Willie my hannovarian/holsteiner x 17.2hh, I've also done a lot of endurance on a friends 14hh Connemara and another friends 15.2hh PRE each one has their pluses and negatives...

Generally horses I dont like are more likely down to colouring and confirmation - ie. Cramellos really do nothing for me, same goes for appaloosas  - but thats not to say I would completely discount them if i was looking to buy...


----------



## OldNag (28 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			I think dismissing an entire, diverse breed as "ugly" is a bit blinkered.  But there's no accounting for taste 

Click to expand...

I recently decided that my next pony will be a Highland 

Thinking about this thread though, I can't really think of a breed that I don't like.  I know that I prefer natives, particularly Welshies, Highlands, Dales, Fells etc....  but I can't think of anything I really don't like.


----------



## PolarSkye (28 May 2012)

rhino said:



			A similar thing is happening to warmbloods, they are being bred bigger and bigger but their feet are not 'growing' in proportion.

A lot of the foot problems in wb breeds is due to their feet not being big enough to support their bodyweight  So if wbs have crap feet it is not really the fault of them being wbs, it is a man made problem.

ETA my boy is only 15.3hh so looks in proportion, but I see a huge number of 18hh plus wbs with the same size feet 

Click to expand...

I totally agree with this . . . Kal is technically more "sport horse" than warmblood, but technically as a TB crossed with something draught-y and perhaps some anglo arab, he's a WB . . . and at 16.2 with a decent amount of bone he has the most rubbish, tiny feet - so out of proportion.  Poor breeding IMHO.

P


----------



## EAST KENT (28 May 2012)

Really don`t like these "gypsey cobs" pretending to be riding cobs..all I see is a hairey lump that me and my clippers could convert into a skinned show cob. Love riding type highlands,so beautiful and light on thier feet..guess what I have one! Love show cobs,Irish Draughts as a cross..the best !Dislike Arabs and shetlands,both pretty pointless.Think Appies are beautiful if quirkey.Oh and one day I WILL have a little Exmoor,little ,tough and intelligent.Their stubborn ways are just that inbred is their sensible sense of self survival,it does`nt always make for a biddable pony. T.B`s are beautiful ,but way beyond my needs or capabilities,and not very "cuddley".
 Just like horses and ponies capable of doing their job without being hot house plants.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 May 2012)

Generally horses I dont like are more likely down to colouring and confirmation - ie. Cramellos really do nothing for me, same goes for appaloosas  - but thats not to say I would completely discount them if i was looking to buy...[/QUOTE]

I agree, I am not a big fan of the coloured horses (sorry for using that term as I know they are split into very different terms down to their coat pattern etc, I learnt that on here!) I am not keen on palaminos or cremellos or appaloosas either. I like a lovely shiny plain bay with a little white on the face and on the legs is ok as long as it is not to much. Boring to some I realise but just as well we are all different or we would all want to buy the same horse!


----------



## Copperpot (28 May 2012)

I don't think any horses are ugly. They all have something to give. 

Personally I'm not keen on anything heavy, hairy and coloured.


----------



## NoseyPosey (28 May 2012)

There's nothing that I really don't like but my least favourite has got to be the "brown TB racer type" because they are samey samey & look like wind would blow them over. Give me a draught horse any day.


----------



## rhino (28 May 2012)

monkeybum13 said:



			Some people are highly defensive about the breed of their own horse, I thought this (old) thread was meant to be a bit of fun? 

Click to expand...

I think there is a big difference between saying 'I wouldn't choose to get a ........... because I prefer something bigger/smaller/chunkier/finer etc' and '............ are all stupid, ugly and useless'. One is personal opinion, the other is just ignorant and rude


----------



## NoseyPosey (28 May 2012)

Incidentally, where is the "favourite breed" thread the OP was referring to?


----------



## rhino (28 May 2012)

Rosieshire said:



			Incidentally, where is the "favourite breed" thread the OP was referring to?
		
Click to expand...

There have been a few I think, though this one I think was the 'partner' to the thread 

The negative threads always seem to be more popular ones, as is the usual on here


----------



## Joanna710 (28 May 2012)

wynnwith said:



			I like all breeds. Just hate rude horses that haven't been taught manners... All horses can be lovely if brought up correctly??
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree with this more.

I'll try anything once, if it's not for me then I'll put it down to that individual animal and move on. When I bought my new boy, he was out with a sheltie that would run between his legs, just for the fun of it. She was to die for, possibly the sweetest little horse I have ever met. My boy, he's a Friesian. Not to everyone's taste, and I read a post a while back about a particularly nasty mare so I can see where generalisations come from. I know how people could get bored by breeds that all look identical. My boy has a small, heart-shaped brown patch on his flank, so I'd never lose him in a crowd of black beauties. So what if it means he can't be registered, I love him all the same!!

Personally, I'm not picky about breeds. I do unfortunately have a slight aversion to anything female. Give me a quiet stally or gelding any day, can't be done with mares and their moods! Saying that, the few that I ride for a friend are all nice enough when under saddle


----------



## el_Snowflakes (28 May 2012)

deleted


----------



## LollyDolly (28 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			I think dismissing an entire, diverse breed as "ugly" is a bit blinkered.  But there's no accounting for taste 

Click to expand...

Well as you so tactfully omitted from the quote, I then go onto say that I'm sure that other people can see an appeal in them.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 May 2012)

LollyDolly said:



			Well as you so tactfully omitted from the quote, I then go onto say that I'm sure that other people can see an appeal in them.
		
Click to expand...

I omitted it as irrelevant - which it is, it's hardly much concession to say that others may find "ugly" horses appealing 

They aren't to your tastes, clearly, but that does not make them universally ugly, any more than other posts claiming warmbloods are universally stupid makes that true either


----------



## LollyDolly (28 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			I omitted it as irrelevant - which it is, it's hardly much concession to say that others may find "ugly" horses appealing 

They aren't to your tastes, clearly, but that does not make them universally ugly, any more than other posts claiming warmbloods are universally stupid makes that true either 

Click to expand...

No I agree that maybe I was a little harsh in saying that, what I meant to imply was that the ones I had met in person (or horse?) were not that nice looking however I have since googled a few (very posh!) Highland stallions and they are handsome! Also I must say that I like the look of your little grey, I have a thing for grey ponies! 
So I do apologise for being a bit small minded!


----------



## MileAMinute (28 May 2012)

I think I'm a bit of a goldilocks to this thread!

Not keen on Arabs, think they are bit too small/splindy for me, scared I'd snap them! Plus from what I've seen, they are very hot headed (although I know that is a generalisation!)

I also don't like Shires/Clydesdale. They are too big for me! I know I could never get a tune out of them as my legs are pathetically weak  

I like cobs but not hairy. Ideal horse for me would be a sane TB cross that had been well schooled so I could continue to develop my riding skills or a clipped leg LW sporty cob  (not that I don't love the ones I ride already!)


----------



## FreddiesGal (28 May 2012)

Not keen on Fjords!


----------



## Moomin1 (28 May 2012)

I've never been a fan of gypsy cobs (sorry gypsy cob owners).  I don't like their conformation and find it puzzling when someone classes one as stunning.  Can't see it myself.  That being said - all horses are nice and IMO it doesn't matter what breed they are if they are so long as they are loved by someone and looked after!


----------



## vieshot (28 May 2012)

Don't like welsh cobs, heavy gypsy vanner cobby types....basically I just don't like cobs!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 May 2012)

LollyDolly said:



			No I agree that maybe I was a little harsh in saying that, what I meant to imply was that the ones I had met in person (or horse?) were not that nice looking however I have since googled a few (very posh!) Highland stallions and they are handsome! Also I must say that I like the look of your little grey, I have a thing for grey ponies! 
So I do apologise for being a bit small minded!
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind me, I'm in a "taking things very personally" mood today.  Must stay off forums in this mindset   The pony in my sig is a full highland, but being fit and slim, he doesn't resemble the obese yaks that some people think highlands ought to be / often are.  They're like any breed really - some less than stunning, some gorgeous, some bloody minded, others rather likeable


----------



## YasandCrystal (28 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			Don't mind me, I'm in a "taking things very personally" mood today.  Must stay off forums in this mindset   The pony in my sig is a full highland, but being fit and slim, he doesn't resemble the obese yaks that some people think highlands ought to be / often are.  They're like any breed really - some less than stunning, some gorgeous, some bloody minded, others rather likeable 

Click to expand...

Your pony has such an 'I am so innocent and angelic look' face too!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 May 2012)

YasandCrystal said:



			Your pony has such an 'I am so innocent and angelic look' face too! 

Click to expand...

Oh yes, he does that look very well...  It's his "thinking" face


----------



## neelie OAP (28 May 2012)

sazzle44 said:



			Shetlands and Exmoors. 
Never ever have I ridden or come across one I've liked! But then I've probably not ridden the nice ones  They just seem like crafty b**gers and a little too cunning for my liking (no offence to owners of either! each to their own and all) 
Other than that, I wouldn't particularly be against any specific breed, it's more of a 'type' I go for, if you know what I mean? 

Click to expand...

 Yes some Shetlands are little sods, but if you are lucky enough to get a good one, they are brilliant, my old Shetland did it all in his lifetime, including M&M Workers, and was good in harness, he was the most reliable pony in any situation, as for Exmoors, a friend of mine in Surrey had a really nice little mare,  with a 'Blackthorn' prefix, she was brilliant too !


----------



## SmallHunter (28 May 2012)

Well I love my fugly, piggy eyed appaloosa







but then I also have a warmblood and had an arab a few welshies a show pony and a shetland so I must just have bad taste


----------



## Spanish Eyes (28 May 2012)

As some others have said, I personally don't dislike any particular breed, but there are some that I wouldn't choose to own - although that probably says more about my skills and requirements than the breed characteristics.

Having said that, I don't like to generalise about a breed type because there are always those that break all the stereotyping rules.

Basically, I just like horses per se


----------



## Angelbones (28 May 2012)

Anything coloured (unless a Shetland ), gypsy cobby or feathery. Arabs, and my worst is anything black - especially Friesians (sp?) - they bloomin terrify me


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 May 2012)

vieshot said:



			Don't like welsh cobs, heavy gypsy vanner cobby types....basically I just don't like cobs!
		
Click to expand...

But my Welsh Sect d cob is sooooooooooooooooo handsome I am sure you would like him!


----------



## EAST KENT (29 May 2012)

neelie OAP said:





 Yes some Shetlands are little sods, but if you are lucky enough to get a good one, they are brilliant, my old Shetland did it all in his lifetime, including M&M Workers, and was good in harness, he was the most reliable pony in any situation, as for Exmoors, a friend of mine in Surrey had a really nice little mare,  with a 'Blackthorn' prefix, she was brilliant too !

Click to expand...

 Maybe I met her at the Surrey County..is she a dun ..absolutely adorable and did everything! Years ago now.


----------



## PGF (29 May 2012)

Angelbones said:



			Anything coloured (unless a Shetland ), gypsy cobby or feathery. Arabs, and my worst is anything black - especially Friesians (sp?) - they bloomin terrify me 

Click to expand...

Our stallion would be your worst nightmare then!
Colored, a bit feathery, is a Friesian but gets mistaken for a gypsy cob





Yes, I do have permission from the photographer here


----------



## dollymix (29 May 2012)

Doncella said:



			Warmbloods, Irish Draughts or Welsh cobs, thick as two short planks, usually with poor feet.  So that's alienated most of the forum then, tough.

Click to expand...

 Only goes to show the world would be a boring place if we all liked the same thing!

My welshie is commonly referred to on our yard as an 'evil genius' as she is just too clever for her own good! My blacksmith also claims that she has fab feet - and welshies tend to....and he also hates shoeing TBs as he says their feet are always crap! lol

Incidently, you couldn't GIVE me a TB - well, you could, but I'd promptly sell it and buy something else


----------



## JFTDWS (29 May 2012)

PGF said:



			Our stallion would be your worst nightmare then!
Colored, a bit feathery, is a Friesian but gets mistaken for a gypsy cob





Yes, I do have permission from the photographer here 

Click to expand...

Now he is sexy


----------



## maisie2011 (29 May 2012)

Dislike 'horses' in general - give me a pony any day!


----------



## Pencarnan-miniatures (10 June 2012)

Not so much dislike.. but id never own a Gypsy Vanner! only as I worked at a trekking centre that only had vanners and every single (supposedly low maintenance) one of them had some vice or problem! Im a pin legged fan through and through! (what they called my horses at the stables!) I own / have owned loads of different breed though! Cobs, Cob x's, shire x's, arab x's, shetlands, welsh sec b/c, irish draught x's, TB x's, ex racehorses... and MINATURES... yup! love em! - if only id been given a £ every time someone told me they where pointless, Its almost impossible to explain to someone who is against them why I love them so much! and I don't tell many people I work with now (at a race stables) that I have them BUT I love them, and everything about them! I currently have 13 of them! and they have gotten me to HOYS and RIHS. They are definitely not for everyone! you have to love caring for horse as much as you love riding them to appreciate a miniature!


----------



## cambrica (10 June 2012)

ROCKING HORSES - Can't get them to do a bl**dy thing !!








And Hey hey hey - Stop the Sec D bashing I pronounce them exempt from this thread. Fingers in ears 'La la la la'


----------



## cobmum (10 June 2012)

Akhal-tekes they are just a bit odd.

Not a breed but cremellos again i find them a bit odd looking and worry if they look at the sun they will get burned

BUT i have come to realise that the head and heart and important not the looks and so try to appreciate all horses for themselves individually without predjudice.

Its good that everyone likes and dislikes certain types or breeds, the heavier and the more feather and hair for me the better but it doesnt bother me that others cannot stand this type of horse - more for me


----------



## MagicMelon (10 June 2012)

I dont dislike any as such although I wouldn't have certain breeds as they don't suit what I do competition-wise (like obviously I would never buy a heavy breed). Of those breeds that fit into the competition world, I wouldn't ever buy a warmblood. I had one and found him extremely woosy and opinionated, and pretty much found ones I've ridden since the same! Saying that I love Welsh Cobs which are also opinionated generally but I find they are all "show" and underneath will try their best for you, whereas warmbloods don't - they're just miserable, stroppy creatures. Oh, and they're terribly common... he he.


----------



## Mariposa (10 June 2012)

Not a huge fan of Arabs so wouldn't choose to own one. But then again I always said I'd never have a TB because they can be so sharp...and then I went and bought one...two..and now we have three!  So never say never!


----------



## Montyforever (10 June 2012)

I'm not too fussy, if it's a small pony they have to be fine not Shetland/exmoor etc, not keen on friesans but that's because I don't like black horses, I'm generally more fussy with colour/markings than breeds


----------



## s4sugar (10 June 2012)

I don't really dislike any horses. I wish I was small enough to ride ponies and love the elegance of a TB show hack that I could never get light enough to ride.
I dislike crappy breeding and really cringe when someone attributes a breed to a part bred or maybe (insert breed) as seen above in this thread. 
I am also not of fan of made up breeds eg Kerry Bog pony which anyone outside of the USA Knows is the same as the Dartmoor hill pony. Not a problem with the ponies themselves but the hype that goes with them....Gypsy Vanner anyone?


----------



## 3BayGeldings (10 June 2012)

Arabs and trakehners. I worked with the latter, absolute fruit loops. Although their owners were awful people so perhaps that was something to do with it!

And Kerilli, I rode a lovely Cleveland Bay a couple of times, he was a great hack... you know, when he decided he 
a) actually wanted to be caught
b) would lead in from the field without planting - record was 2 hours 30 mins before we gave up
c) would stand for mounting
d) would walk up the drive without planting again

Never again!


----------



## QueenOfCadence (10 June 2012)

How can anybody NOT like Warmbloods??? Here in SA (can't speak for the English WBs ^_^)! They have fab feet and most aren't shod at all! I've yet to meet a dumbwarmblood (though I've met many psychotic TBs who bordered on stupid - ran through electric fencing, ran through jumps, jumped out of the STABLE'S WINDOW, etc.)

This is my favorite WB (excuse my horrid seat. I'm accustomed to 14hh - not 17hh)






I generally don't create a bias on breeds but I'd be careful of purchasing a TB. I know too many nutters and from what I've seen, they're quite sickly (though I've known some grand TBs - like my instructor's ex-racer whom she rode all the way to Intermediate in Dressage)


----------



## s4sugar (10 June 2012)

Warmblood doesn't refer to a breed. 
Some breeds are warmbloods but most warmblood registries encompass a mixture of breeds,. In some cases a full TB can be graded as a warmblood.


----------



## Willow456 (10 June 2012)

I don't particularly hate one particular breed, like a few people have said here, but I would never buy a full tb, seen too many friends have problems with them and they're just not for me. Also don't particularly like full cob types, but i do love their temperament!


----------



## midi (10 June 2012)

tallyho! said:



			I find it truly bizarre that people have such an aversion to the beautiful Arab... King of Horses, practically improved the entire earths breeds of horses and ponies!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously! I honestly don't understand how so many people find arabs ugly, I just can't comprehend it lol.

can't say theres a breed I particularly dislike, just lazy horses! though aesthetically I dislike incredibly chunky roman nosed faced horses,
anything with an araby look is my type!


----------



## Flame_ (10 June 2012)

I don't like any of the "draft" native ponies or the proper gypsy cobs. Great for pulling stuff, not nice to ride IMO, but then I like arabs which seem to be about the least popular breed!


----------



## ameeyal (10 June 2012)

Wouldnt have a TB.


----------



## TheoryX1 (10 June 2012)

Arabs.  Bloody horrible things.


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2012)

Why are people breeding such ugly Arabs these days? 

I know I posted a few pages back saying how I love them but there was a mag left in the tack room today and it was open on a page and there was this photo of a line up of Arabs at some show and they were really duck-faced and bulgy eyed! It said it was in America but how do they breathe?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 June 2012)

^ Too seahorsey? I'm so used to his face now that he just looks normal. 








^ She's less 'typey' and doesn't have big poppy eyes. I think she's very pretty (not biased at all!)


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (10 June 2012)

As Stormy Moments said, there are horse breeds I would not buy for myself but i am not sure that there is a breed or breeds I do not like

I like solid, chunky hairy types so would not buy a spindly legged horse such as a TB, just not my type at all, but some are truly beautiful, just not for me. There are many breeds I admire but i would never buy one, such as aforementioned TB's, plus arabs, WB's etc, I know WB's tend to be solid but they are not for me.

Not sure I dislike any breed per say though 
Sorry, not sure I answered your question well there OP


----------



## Daytona (10 June 2012)

Don't dislike any animal but personally would never want to own a cob.  More a warmblood type person.


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (10 June 2012)

StormyMoments said:



			there isnt a breed of horse i dont like but there are some i wouldnt own...

like newforest ponies 
they are stubborn can be bargy and strong and i havent met one that particularly likes working but thats my own opinion
		
Click to expand...

Come meet my mare! she isn't bargy, she is the sweetest most affectionate horse i've ever had the pleasure of owning/meeting and she can be lazy at times but put her in a jumping ring and she's off!  *Not trying to start an arguement*


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (10 June 2012)

This is funny. I could not deal with a horse with the common sense of a TB. I have 2 full and 2 warmblood/TB crosses. I specifically wanted the TB coming from the dam side.

Not too many other breeds can have such diverse careers as TB's. They are bred for racing and yet can go on to compete at the highest levels of other sports. Where as Arabs and QH's are bred for specific disciplines within that registry. As in you don't breed racing QH's to then go on to a career in reining or cutting. 

Biggest mistakes made with TB's is people getting them too fit for what they do and feeding them way too much because they are TB's. Lunging your TB to death so they aren't "crazy" = too fit a horse for what most need unless your eventing. My group are not typical, from this board's opinions TB's and Warmbloods. They are easy easy easy and anyone could ride them. 

But then again I spent my life as a gallop girl and can't ride anything that I have to constantly beg to move. I want an engine at all times. 

Terri


----------



## Arabelle (10 June 2012)

Well, I love Arabs, although I agree the modern American inhand show type is grim.  I am an endurance rider, so I see lots and lots of lovely, strong, sound, beautiful Arabs.

I wouldn't have a Highland myself.  They are very popular round my way (Perthshire) and you see a fair few at endurance rides, but they are not for me.   I have ridden friends Highlands and they are very lovely, but after my Arabs it just feels a bit like slow motion and I should have 'Wide Load' on my arse and 'vehicle reversing beeps' 

I should mention I am a small, slim, tightly wound person and I just 'match' the arab type - horses for courses


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2012)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			I want an engine at all times. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

That needs quoting!


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2012)

A aargh there is a photO I want to post but not sure how on an iPad... I must swap to the mac and try again. Just want to show you what I mean...


----------



## Abz88 (10 June 2012)

Doncella said:



			Warmbloods, Irish Draughts or Welsh cobs, thick as two short planks, usually with poor feet.  So that's alienated most of the forum then, tough.

Click to expand...

I'd just like to say, I have a welsh D and the farrier adores her feet, he says they are the best he does and he wishes all of his clients had as good feet as her. Also, she is clever and mischievious with it - she works things out very quickly. Also, being a welshie she is hardy as anything and doesnt get ill, lame, lami and generally not pathetic like most the TB's and warmbloods out there!


----------



## courage_uk (10 June 2012)

I dont like :

TB
Arabs
Shetlands
section A - look araby 

I like a horse with Bone, and I like a horse that isn't going to out smart me, or run through my legs LOL


----------



## xspiralx (10 June 2012)

I don't like heavy cobs or drafts - anything too chunky really. I like athletic horses that are agile, fast and scopey.

Nothing wrong with cobs, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## midi (10 June 2012)

Faracat said:









^ Too seahorsey? I'm so used to his face now that he just looks normal. 








^ She's less 'typey' and doesn't have big poppy eyes. I think she's very pretty (not biased at all!)  

Click to expand...

i prefer the chestnut in looks but how could anyone hate them! gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (10 June 2012)

Funny enough in my post I didn't say what breed I don't like because in general I've delt with many types. I don't find many I don't like. And if I don't care for something it's usually not a breed fault, it's the owner/rider.

Coming up with stereotypical crap and applying it to a breed, not a horse's fault now is it. Appreciation for all horse's and the jobs they do. My warmbloods and TB's aren't lame, don't have bad feet, don't have lami and so on and so on. When I face my mare to a fence(warmblood/TB) she NEVER says no or even questions me. All she says is, don't worry Terri I got this. As someone who spent her life with TB's, if treated right, they'll give everything they have and more. It's why I choose the TB on the bottom instead of on top. That die trying attitude comes from mom. 

Terri


----------



## Queenofdiamonds (10 June 2012)

There are very few welshies that i actually like. I loved my section D But it has to be something special for me to like one.

My other half hates Andalusian and fresians with a passion. He won't even give them a second look. Shame because i like both!


----------



## Pencarnan-miniatures (10 June 2012)

I would never own a Irish cob.. Tinker horse.. Gypsy horse.. Gypsy vanner.. Just because I didn't call it what you wanted doesn't mean its a "made up breed", Its just what we called them at the stables  ... also I apologise for making you 'cringe' not really sure what you meant about the part bred thing but pretty sure that it was aimed at my post?!


----------



## Ginger Bear (10 June 2012)

I'm not a cob fan or any heavy type of horse really..


----------



## tikino (11 June 2012)

i don't like heavy cobs esp coloured cobs. also don't like Akhal-tekes as these they are strange looking horses


----------



## Venevidivici (11 June 2012)

PGF,what is your Friesian crossed with? I've seen quite a few Friesian x Dutch Warmblood that look like your stallion-or is the cross with another type of Warmblood?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (11 June 2012)

I now own two miniatures and if someone had told me a year ago how much I would love them I would have laughed as I have never looked at and certainly never wanted to own such a thing! I fell in love with a 4 month old foal last year and my husband bought her for me for our 25th wedding anniversary. When my big horses would not take to her we decided to get another miniature to keep her company, having contacted the breeder of my little one she agreed to sell us mum aswell. I absolutely love them, they are full of character and are so cheeky. Everyone who meets them loves them and all horsey people want a 15.2HH with the same personality as them, they are so chilled and completely unfazed by anything. I intent to use them for driving and can't wait to start training them.


----------



## Carrots&Mints (11 June 2012)

Arabs! Don't know why just think their awful (well the ones I've come across anyhow) and shetlands! 

<3 Clevland bays though!

Each to their own


----------



## Carrots&Mints (11 June 2012)

Oh an I don't like scruffy cobs! Cobs that are kept clean and tidy are ace... Scruffy ones are not!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (11 June 2012)

FulshawGirl said:



			Oh an I don't like scruffy cobs! Cobs that are kept clean and tidy are ace... Scruffy ones are not! 

Click to expand...

I have a Welsh Sect D cob and he is beautiful to look at, not scruffy but a bit hairy obviously with a lot of mane and feather, all clean I promise, most of the time. Not sure if I could decribe him as tidy as his mane looks lovely just as you brush it but as soon as he shakes his head he loses the tidy look. When I discover how to put a picture on I will post one as he really is beuatiful.


----------



## Pipkin (11 June 2012)

Have always said I'd never have an arab, TB, a cleveland bay and def never ever another welshie after my first tried killing me

I now have an arab x tb, a CB and two welshies 
I now love arabs, love tbs, cannot stand CBs lol

As harsh as it is I would never ever have a gypsy cob, not a fan at all


----------



## wonderworldeagle (11 June 2012)

HAA!!! to all of you who "don't like Arabs" most of your horses are probably influenced by the Arabian horse!! It has put quality into nearly all the modern breeds and as for the TB well.,....The Godolphin, The Darley and The Byerly Terk were all.....wait for it Arabians  those who say their are flighty airheads...how many have you actually ridden and known, and yes there are some Arabs that have been severely mistreated that become quite dangerous...but this is because they are highly intelligent and their reactions are much quicker than most other horses. They do NOT forgive bad handing and are not for people who are less intelligent than themselves....this intimidates a lot of people who just don't have the experience or quiet confidence needed to allow them to trust you  Oh and spindly legs....honestly, where is their natural habitat, a hard and unforgiving climate that only the toughest animal will survive in, they are an extremely tough breed and ignorant people who are probably riding something with Arab blood in it should actually educate themselves before posting cr*p!!!


----------



## QueenOfCadence (11 June 2012)

wonderworldeagle said:



			HAA!!! to all of you who "don't like Arabs" most of your horses are probably influenced by the Arabian horse!! It has put quality into nearly all the modern breeds and as for the TB well.,....The Godolphin, The Darley and The Byerly Terk were all.....wait for it Arabians  those who say their are flighty airheads...how many have you actually ridden and known, and yes there are some Arabs that have been severely mistreated that become quite dangerous...but this is because they are highly intelligent and their reactions are much quicker than most other horses. They do NOT forgive bad handing and are not for people who are less intelligent than themselves....this intimidates a lot of people who just don't have the experience or quiet confidence needed to allow them to trust you  Oh and spindly legs....honestly, where is their natural habitat, a hard and unforgiving climate that only the toughest animal will survive in, they are an extremely tough breed and ignorant people who are probably riding something with Arab blood in it should actually educate themselves before posting cr*p!!!
		
Click to expand...

Woooow... I'm assuming you have an arab? Don't like the breed very much myself. These days most of them are FAR from the desert ponies the once were. In fact, I think a lot of them would die just for having to live out (never mind live in a desert with very little water and hardly any forage).

Main point is, this is an attractive arab:






But these days they look like this:





or like this:





And that's neither healthy, hardy, beautiful, majestic or something I'd breed into a WB/TB/Anything else for that matter. It's repulsive and it makes me want to gag


----------



## Honeylight (11 June 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			Woooow... I'm assuming you have an arab? Don't like the breed very much myself. These days most of them are FAR from the desert ponies the once were. In fact, I think a lot of them would die just for having to live out (never mind live in a desert with very little water and hardly any forage).

Main point is, this is an attractive arab:






But these days they look like this:





or like this:





And that's neither healthy, hardy, beautiful, majestic or something I'd breed into a WB/TB/Anything else for that matter. It's repulsive and it makes me want to gag
		
Click to expand...

They look deformed. Are they from the USA? That country has so much to answer for in terms of horse breeding!


----------



## Honeylight (11 June 2012)

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/thoroughbred-heres-to-the-horse-reel-2/query/arabian+horses

Who could not like these Arabian horses?


----------



## TrasaM (11 June 2012)

I thought I didn't like coloured cobs until I started to ride one in lessons. He stole my heart.  Just back from the UAE and was at a riding school with mostly Arab and Arab X. Beautiful horses and not one sea horse face in sight.
Weird ..why would anyone do that to a horse?


----------



## tallyho! (11 June 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			Woooow... I'm assuming you have an arab? Don't like the breed very much myself. These days most of them are FAR from the desert ponies the once were. In fact, I think a lot of them would die just for having to live out (never mind live in a desert with very little water and hardly any forage).

Main point is, this is an attractive arab:






But these days they look like this:





or like this:





And that's neither healthy, hardy, beautiful, majestic or something I'd breed into a WB/TB/Anything else for that matter. It's repulsive and it makes me want to gag
		
Click to expand...

How do you do that?? Post pics up from tinternet... I have been trying to illustrate my point about Arabs that look just like the bottom ones! thank you for posting them though. I think they look deformed too. The top one is lush!

Duck billed horses or what!!


----------



## TrasaM (11 June 2012)

PS. Did see a couple of adverts for the deformed head type in the UAE when I accidentally found a horse for sale website.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 June 2012)

Honeylight said:



			They look deformed. Are they from the USA? That country has so much to answer for in terms of horse breeding!
		
Click to expand...

They are the extremes though, you don't really see arabs like that in the mainstream world - certainly not over here, or I never have at least.

I wouldn't dismiss arabs on the strength of the absurdly bred minority any more than I would dismiss TWHs for the abominable appearance of them in certain showing circles, or traditional cobs by the badly bred cut and shut job ones you see on the side of the motorways etc.  It's pretty blinkered to judge a breed by the most extreme example you can find of it, imho.


----------



## Shantara (11 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			I wouldn't dismiss arabs on the strength of the absurdly bred minority any more than I would dismiss TWHs for the abominable appearance of them in certain showing circles, or traditional cobs by the badly bred cut and shut job ones you see on the side of the motorways etc.  It's pretty blinkered to judge a breed by the most extreme example you can find of it, imho.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said 
I'd love an Arab, TWH (a normal one), or a cob! I'm honestly love any horse so long as it suited me personality wise.


----------



## rhino (11 June 2012)

wonderworldeagle said:



			HAA!!! to all of you who "don't like Arabs" most of your horses are probably influenced by the Arabian horse!!

 ignorant people who are probably riding something with Arab blood in it should actually educate themselves before posting cr*p!!!
		
Click to expand...

 Surely as phylogenetically *all* horses are descended from common ancestors, that's a moot point anyway?

Vast difference from something with a small amount of arabian blood from several hundred years ago and a pure bred arab today


----------



## midi (11 June 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			These days most of them are FAR from the desert ponies the once were. In fact, I think a lot of them would die just for having to live out (never mind live in a desert with very little water and hardly any forage).


And that's neither healthy, hardy, beautiful, majestic or something I'd breed into a WB/TB/Anything else for that matter. It's repulsive and it makes me want to gag
		
Click to expand...

god, could you be anymore offensive?


----------



## JFTDWS (11 June 2012)

rhino said:



 Surely as phylogenetically *all* horses are descended from common ancestors, that's a moot point anyway?
		
Click to expand...

aren't we all, if we go back far enough?   Arabs, horses, humans, mushrooms, _E. coli_

Don't knock brother arab.  Or cousin broccoli, for that matter


----------



## rhino (11 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			aren't we all, if we go back far enough?   Arabs, horses, humans, mushrooms, _E. coli_

Don't knock brother arab.  Or cousin broccoli, for that matter 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't. I like arabs (and broccoli)  I just don't get the whole 'pedigree' thing, I'll stick to my mongrel warmbloods thanks


----------



## JFTDWS (11 June 2012)

rhino said:



			I wouldn't. I like arabs (and broccoli)  I just don't get the whole 'pedigree' thing, I'll stick to my mongrel warmbloods thanks  

Click to expand...

I know, but I liked the idea of cousin broccoli and wanted to get him in somehow 

ewww mongrel pony *disgusted*  even my bog pony has a pedigree (of other bog ponies )


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			They are the extremes though, you don't really see arabs like that in the mainstream world - certainly not over here, or I never have at least.

I wouldn't dismiss arabs on the strength of the absurdly bred minority any more than I would dismiss TWHs for the abominable appearance of them in certain showing circles, or traditional cobs by the badly bred cut and shut job ones you see on the side of the motorways etc.  It's pretty blinkered to judge a breed by the most extreme example you can find of it, imho.
		
Click to expand...

Well put -I agree. 

I'd happily own one of the extreme arabs pictured, if it was sound, tough and had a trainable temperament. The grey is a young horse and it's head will 'dry out' as it ages, so it will look less extreme but it will always look like a typey-headed, halter bred arab.

When I decided to buy my grey, I had alot of arab hate (some very rude and quite nasty) to deal with. Of course, once the same people had known her for over a year and I was moving away, it was her (not the other horses or me ) that they really wanted to stay.


----------



## Shantara (11 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			aren't we all, if we go back far enough?   Arabs, horses, humans, mushrooms, _E. coli_

Don't knock brother arab.  Or cousin broccoli, for that matter 

Click to expand...

This reminds me of this song, for some reason 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXD7YOoHpAs


----------



## Queenofdiamonds (11 June 2012)

I like Arabs but i think they are one of the easiest breeds to mess up mentally through ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 June 2012)

Nah said:



			This reminds me of this song, for some reason 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXD7YOoHpAs

Click to expand...

cousin broccoli feels excluded because he is not, by any stretch of the imagination, a mammal.  He finds that song plantist and offensive.


----------



## Shantara (11 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			cousin broccoli feels excluded because he is not, by any stretch of the imagination, a mammal.  He finds that song plantist and offensive.
		
Click to expand...

Haha! I ate some of cousin broccoli for dinner!!! Om nom nom!!


----------



## QueenOfCadence (11 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			cousin broccoli feels excluded because he is not, by any stretch of the imagination, a mammal.  He finds that song plantist and offensive.
		
Click to expand...

JFTD! You make me laugh! Human's actually share 50% of their DNA with Bananas (http://ec.europa.eu/euraxess/links/china/docs/leaflet_dnabananas.pdf). So I think we shouldn't exclude them in this discussion ^_^


----------



## JFTDWS (11 June 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			JFTD! You make me laugh! Human's actually share 50% of their DNA with Bananas (http://ec.europa.eu/euraxess/links/china/docs/leaflet_dnabananas.pdf). So I think we shouldn't exclude them in this discussion ^_^
		
Click to expand...

Cousin banana has no more common DNA than cool cousin pineapple, uncle cucumber, or auntie beetroot for that matter.  It's a completely un-speciesist discussion.

I mention cousin broccoli as we happen to be close friends as well as kin.  Please feel free to include any of our good plant-like relations you have particular empathy with.


----------



## Flame_ (11 June 2012)

Any excuse...







I think my arab just looks like a pretty, ordinary little horse, he's not a mutant is he? 

To the people who don't like arabs, is it because of what they look like, because of their (IMO misguided) nutty reputation or don't you like riding them? All the arabs I've ridden have been lovely and comfortable and responsive, even if they were butt ugly I'd love them because they're such easy rides.


----------



## tallyho! (11 June 2012)

Just wanted to be clear...

tallyho! is not an Arab hater. I LOVE them. Have ridden a couple and they are just gorgeous... I was trying to point out I like the "halter bred" ones much less.

Hope that is clear 

Faracat, you know I would steal yours in a flash and Flame_... she's a beaut!


----------



## Rollin (11 June 2012)

kerilli said:



			Pure-bred Cleveland Bays. THE most obstinate horses on the planet ime. I would happily have any other breed, I'm not a horse snob at all.  I love heavy horses, gypsy cobs, chunky monkeys, I even like shetlands as long as I get to teach them some manners! Ditto Welsh Sect Ds. I have a few little tricks for thugs which tend to work... so, anything apart from a CB!
		
Click to expand...

How many pure bred CB's have you owned?   I have five and not one meets your description.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2012)

Tallyho, I agree, Flame's horse looks super. 

PS, what is a barefoot banana?


----------



## JFTDWS (11 June 2012)

Faracat said:



			PS, what is a barefoot banana?
		
Click to expand...

Cousin bananas who like to wander round with no skin on   They have private banana groves so they don't offend the more prudish of our fruity cousins.


----------



## Flame_ (11 June 2012)

Ta, he was possibly the fattest arab at that ride though which made me a bit  and he has been on a diet ever since! 

Those showing arabs with the huge dished heads, odd eyes and weird torsos aren't typical arabs.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			Cousin bananas who like to wander round with no skin on   They have private banana groves so they don't offend the more prudish of our fruity cousins.
		
Click to expand...

Aaah - a nudist banana. 





Flame_ said:



			Ta, he was possibly the fattest arab at that ride though which made me a bit  and he has been on a diet ever since!
		
Click to expand...

I bet he looks even better now then.


----------



## JoannaC (11 June 2012)

I have two ugly arabs but I just have to look beyond their ugliness as they are both such fab fun and most importantly safe rides.  You can see how ugly they are in my pics below, I do find it hard when people keep asking me why I ride such ugly horses but beauty isn't everything you know.


----------



## LadyLuck1977 (11 June 2012)

JoannaC said:



			I have two ugly arabs but I just have to look beyond their ugliness as they are both such fab fun and most importantly safe rides.  You can see how ugly they are in my pics below, I do find it hard when people keep asking me why I ride such ugly horses but beauty isn't everything you know.  










Click to expand...

I can see how ugly they are, to save you the shame of riding such ugly horses I will take them off your hands.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2012)

I do find it hard when people keep asking me why I ride such ugly horses but beauty isn't everything you know.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## EstherYoung (12 June 2012)

Joanna, in addition to being ugly, don't you find that they are useless flighty beasts, too. You can't do a thing with them....


----------



## tallyho! (12 June 2012)

Faracat said:



			Tallyho, I agree, Flame's horse looks super. 

PS, what is a barefoot banana?
		
Click to expand...




JFTD said:



			Cousin bananas who like to wander round with no skin on   They have private banana groves so they don't offend the more prudish of our fruity cousins.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!! I forgot that was still on my sig... it relates to a particularly obscure argument about barefoot/unshod - was most relevant in the berefoot farrier thread and I feel it has had it's moment... 

I like JFTD's explanation much better!


----------



## JustMe22 (12 June 2012)

I don't like anything too big and draught-horse like. So Percherons, Clydesdales etc. Just don't do it for me! Although I do like them when crossed with some TB blood


----------



## JoannaC (12 June 2012)

LadyLuck1977 said:



			I can see how ugly they are, to save you the shame of riding such ugly horses I will take them off your hands.
		
Click to expand...

That's very kind Lady Luck but I wouldn't dream of putting you through the experience.  I'm used to it now so I can cope


----------



## JoannaC (12 June 2012)

EstherYoung said:



			Joanna, in addition to being ugly, don't you find that they are useless flighty beasts, too. You can't do a thing with them....











Click to expand...

I know my mare has only come in the top three in every dressage test i've done this year and as for my gelding he only managed 71% at our last test.  Who'd bother eh


----------



## lhotse (16 June 2012)

I have an arab, a french bred one, so no seahorse head and plenty of bone. There is a picture of her in my profile. I would never have a gypsy cob. Every one I have known has ended up lame, they are bombproof until they are not and then they are so strong that you can't do much about it and there is way too much hair!!

Not all US arabs look like freaks, and they are as tough as they come. To those posting that they want a horse with big bone, I can't imagine many cobs doing this!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyvzHjKBWvA


----------



## Lurky McLurker (16 June 2012)

I genuinely can't think of any breeds I actually dislike (to look at or personality-wise) - there are many that I would never be able to own because my fat arse would squish them or they would be far too "quality" for my numpty riding, but I still love to admire them from afar!  I would absolutely love to have a big shiny TB - the sturdy eventing type, all handsome and elegant - but I think it would be unkind to inflict myself on such a fine beast.


----------



## wonderworldeagle (31 July 2012)

Why pick the extreme and quite frankly uncommon pictures from (I assume) the USA as always they do extremes to horses ie the American Shetland pony is nothing like a real Shettie, and as for living out MINE DO!!!! in unsunny wet Wales, a good rug is all it takes!! have you Actually known/Ridden one??? not a part bred either....I'm guessing not. Because of the few who want to breed just for head how can you generalise a whole breed? and as for having a tiny bit of Arab blood in that's Boll*cks!! most breeds would not be around today without the high influence of the Arabian to IMPROVE the fugly/lazy thick horses that were around in Britain before the introduction of the Arab.....as I said before they are intelligent and need intelligent owners!! tbh a lot of people who spout off about them are just frightened of them but won't admit it


----------



## dottylotty49 (31 July 2012)

not a big fan of pure bred arabs. although i did have a 13.1 arab x that was the best pony ever


----------



## FreddiesGal (31 July 2012)

Another one not for Arabs


----------



## FreddiesGal (31 July 2012)

cambrica said:



			ROCKING HORSES - Can't get them to do a bl**dy thing !!








And Hey hey hey - Stop the Sec D bashing I pronounce them exempt from this thread. Fingers in ears 'La la la la'
		
Click to expand...

I love this entire post!


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 July 2012)

Looks wise I don't like cremellos at all bleurgh. Or really hairy things. 

I don't think I'd own an Arab but I love their dished faces which is why I bought a sec A with a dished face instead lol.


----------



## LollyDolly (31 July 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Looks wise I don't like cremellos at all bleurgh. Or really hairy things.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you'd hate my boy then...

Any excuse  












*Note, Sandy is actually perlino however it is VERY similar to cremello, the only difference being that he has a cream coloured coat as oppose to a white one and he has a blonde mane and tail with some darker points. 

Oh, and he hasn't been sunburnt once this year despite the strong sun and heat recently. They aren't albino and won't spontaneously combust in sunlight 

Have to say though I totally agree with you on the dished face point, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 July 2012)

Sorry Lolly I feel bad now!!!

I don't like the pink skin that's all. 

Scratches head and wonders how come I have this pink thing then


----------



## LollyDolly (31 July 2012)

Sorry Lolly I feel bad now!!!

I don't like the pink skin that's all.

Scratches head and wonders how come I have this pink thing then
		
Click to expand...

Oh haha don't! It was just me using an excuse to post pictures of my boy  

AHH HE'S GORGEOUS! 
He has everything that I love in a horse (well, pony ), lovely base colour, huge face markings, big splashes of white and a dished face!!

I must have him!!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 July 2012)

Lol she is a she. When I was looking for a pony I said to my friend I DO NOT want one with a big white blaze over it's eyes or pink skin. 2 mins later a photo I had been waiting for about a pony for sale, appeared and it was her lol. Thought about it overnight and just had to buy her!! She is really highly strung (maybe she thinks she is an Arab!) but I am working on her


----------



## LollyDolly (31 July 2012)

Lol she is a she. When I was looking for a pony I said to my friend I DO NOT want one with a big white blaze over it's eyes or pink skin. 2 mins later a photo I had been waiting for about a pony for sale, appeared and it was her lol. Thought about it overnight and just had to buy her!! She is really highly strung (maybe she thinks she is an Arab!) but I am working on her
		
Click to expand...

Drat. I had a 50% chance of getting it right  I always have to say 'he' or 'she', I don't like using the term 'it' as it can sound so mean! Might be me being overly sensitive though 
Ah congrats, she truly is lovely!


----------



## MrSpam (31 July 2012)

LollyDolly said:



			I guess you'd hate my boy then...

Any excuse  






Click to expand...

Awful - what were you thinking?  

I don't like greys (I know it's not a breed), but the last two horses I've bought have been grey and I like them even less now! 

I didn't think I liked hairy horses, but I've borrowed a Fell and think I've changed my mind - he's lovely.


----------



## Arizahn (31 July 2012)

Arabs. Awful things. All you poor fellow Arab owners should send them to me so that they are out of your hairI'm willing to suffer so no one else has to!

Seriously though, I don't like horses that bolt. I can handle most other things, but bolting is my pet hate.


----------



## rema (31 July 2012)

On my hit list are..not because i do not like them but because i wouldn't give it stable space.

Arabs
TB's
Shitlands 
And sorry but i really do not like wall eyes on any breed.


----------



## eriskaydales (31 July 2012)

Dont dislike any breed, our horses at the moment are eriskay pony, hackney x cob, dales x cob and hanoverian warmblood. Ages 4 to 21.  All well behaved.
Have owned cob, conemmara, shetland, anglo arab, welsh section d, section a, exmoor and  thoroughbred.  All well behaved.  Its some owners who do my head in, then the breed, colour etc gets the blame.


----------



## Doormouse (31 July 2012)

Spook said:



			Unsound ones!
		
Click to expand...

Best answer, completely agree!


----------



## rubysmum (31 July 2012)

Not great pic quality, but whats not to like ?
Obviously, the rider leaves a lot to be desired in the looks dept, luckily Poppy is quite forgiving


----------



## LollyDolly (31 July 2012)

Awful - what were you thinking?

I don't like greys (I know it's not a breed), but the last two horses I've bought have been grey and I like them even less now!

I didn't think I liked hairy horses, but I've borrowed a Fell and think I've changed my mind - he's lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Lord knows what I was thinking, I must be crazy  Haha!

Ah Fell's are lovely, I like hairy's so long as they are groomed hairy's not lived out in the moors for 5 years hairy's! If you get what I mean?
Basically so long as the hair is tamed and clean it's alright with me!


----------



## neelie OAP (2 August 2012)

wonderworldeagle said:



			Why pick the extreme and quite frankly uncommon pictures from (I assume) the USA as always they do extremes to horses ie the American Shetland pony is nothing like a real Shettie, and as for living out MINE DO!!!! in unsunny wet Wales, a good rug is all it takes!! have you Actually known/Ridden one??? not a part bred either....I'm guessing not. Because of the few who want to breed just for head how can you generalise a whole breed? and as for having a tiny bit of Arab blood in that's Boll*cks!! most breeds would not be around today without the high influence of the Arabian to IMPROVE the fugly/lazy thick horses that were around in Britain before the introduction of the Arab.....as I said before they are intelligent and need intelligent owners!! tbh a lot of people who spout off about them are just frightened of them but won't admit it
		
Click to expand...

 Arabs are quite different to other breeds in my opinion, they are very quick to learn, and eager to please you, but you need to know what you want from them, people that are a little afraid and a bit dithery are not really suited to the Arab because they are so quick to learn, they can learn the bad things as quick as the good unfortunatley if their owners are not  quite on the ball, I have had quite a few through the years, I have found they a joy to ride and a pleasure to own, but if they don't suit you don't knock them please !


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (28 August 2012)

I don't think any of your arabs are ugly at all! Their common trait is a dishy forehead.. I personally don't like a horse with a roman nose, but I wouldn't consider it 'ugly'
And for people to ask why you ride such ugly horses is frankly quite rude!!


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (28 August 2012)

I think there is good and bad in all breeds! I have a warmblood who is the most genuine horse ever, but she's nuts. Someone previously said about it being a shame as we were the ones who man-made the breed the way it is, this is very true!
Also, the way a horse moves and temperment comes mostly from exercise, I've noticed the more a horse is worked/taken out/hacked the calmer and more content they are. 
Can I just say: to the person complainging about working in germany with 'the things' , how about you shut the **** up. There are hundreds of people who would die for the oppertunity to do something like that, then you get morons and time wasters like yourself who aren't grateful! 
I find it VERY hard to believe that out of a yard full of horses there wasn't a nice one, had they have been a breed you liked, you would have said they were perfect.
I think it is completely unfair to make a generalisation, if you don't like looks that's a fair comment- each to their own, but to say they're all awful annoying rude etc, is not an acceptable assumption to make. 
Sort yourselves out! We are all lucky to have a horse, whether its a ugly fat cob, or a beautiful spindly saddlebred!


----------



## Elsiecat (28 August 2012)

There's no breed I don't 'like.' 
I think cobs are pretty, and I WOULD own a gyspey cob, but not as my primary horse. 
I also don't like roman noses on any breed. 

I get rather peed off with everyone disliking TBs, yes you get a few nutters but the majority are lovely,  just like with every breed and every walk of life. Try them, you might be surprised


----------



## meandmyself (28 August 2012)

Welsh Cobs. I've never met one that I've liked. They tend to be bargey and rude.


----------



## Enfys (29 August 2012)

rema said:



			On my hit list are..not because i do not like them but because i wouldn't give it stable space.

Arabs
TB's
Shitlands 
And sorry but i really do not like wall eyes on any breed.
		
Click to expand...

  you called them *IT*  

 I have all the above mentioned, I don't give them stable space either, unless they are ill or foaling down.


----------



## Enfys (29 August 2012)

Paradise Arabians. Georgia, USA







Plenty of seahorse Arabians in the UK and Europe too


----------



## Enfys (29 August 2012)

Honeylight said:



			They look deformed. Are they from the USA?  One is for sure. Germany breeds a lot tooThat country has so much to answer for in terms of horse breeding!
		
Click to expand...

Unfair, and I am not American, just because some have screwed up halter bred QH and Paints in the name of cold hard cash, and some do unspeakable things to gaited horses ($ again) you can't tar them all with the same brush. That is like saying Brits are all toffee nosed snobs - are you?

Answer to the original question: I actually like all breeds,  just some a lot more than others


----------



## taraco (29 August 2012)

No such thing as a bargey, rude, thick as two short planks welsh cob...... they are just too proud, clever and quick for some owners..... Sharp, quick thinking and quick learning are wonderful traits provided their humans are capable, sensitive and good with horses! 

In fact most of the behavioural traits listed on this thread as reasons for disliking some breeds are probably man made problems due to poor handling of individuals....

I don't dislike any horses..... I've never been a fan of spotted colours ....


----------



## welshstar (29 August 2012)

Personally I'm not a fan of tb's. I think this is just because they often look too spindley for me! I prefer a chunkier sort and anything less than a middleweight is too light!!

But I think you really have to treat each horse as an individual. I got a welsh cobbie (my first one and now i'm hooked!) and he is polite on the ground and certainly not thick! He's like a little toddler that I constantly have to think outside the box with. He had previously been through 10 homes before I got him and he was only rising 5!! He had learnt a few naughty things on the flat purely as someone in that time had allowed him to get away with it- now 2 years later we're finally starting to get somewhere!! I suppose all the things that I find endearing about him would probably be the most irritating thing in the world to others!!


----------



## MagicMelon (29 August 2012)

Not a fan of warmbloods generally, Id normally try to avoid them (although saying that I may have one coming soon...). I just find them very talented but with rubbish attitudes so you have to battle to tap into it. Theres always an arguement. 

I wouldnt have any heavy breed, just because theyre no good for showjumping or eventing!  Dont really like shetlands either (even though I have one, but I dont get on with her very well!), I find that they're not much use for anything - even as companions they fail coz they end up needing more maintenence (grass intake etc.) than the horse they're keeping company!

Shocked that so many of you dislike Welsh Cobs, you guys are nuts!  As Taraco says, they're so clever at pretending to be thick, but get them on side and they're the biggest characters you can imagine! I love them, they are challenging but they teach you so much IMO, because you have to think differently about situations to get the best out of them. To ride, you sort of feel proud to be on them (the ones with presence anyway).


----------



## 111ex111 (29 August 2012)

I dont dislike any breeds! I will jump at any opportunity to ride anything! at the moment its currently a 4 year old shire horse who is 18.2hh!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (29 August 2012)

TBs (like something chunkier) 
Arabs (look messy to ride imho)
Appaloosas (mainly bc of the tails...)


----------



## texel (29 August 2012)

Most breeds have been bred for a particular purpose/sport and are not always suited to adapt to tasks they have not been bred for.

I am not keen on  horses which have been bred indiscriminately and have poor conformation.


----------



## lizziegoos (29 August 2012)

Kat said:



			I spent 30 years longing for my own horse or pony before I got one and I can honestly say I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. I love all horses.
		
Click to expand...

THis - I have spent 20 years wishing for my own pony/horse & still waiting so me too, never look a gift horse in the mouth - me love all horses too.


----------



## tabithakat64 (29 August 2012)

In theory I don't like Welshes as they are to opinionated, Arabs because they are ninnys, TB's because they are too thin skinned and temperamental.

In practice I have one welsh d x Arab, one Arab x welsh b, one TBx and a welsh cob and I adore them all


----------



## JFTDWS (29 August 2012)

I don't like rude horses, and I especially don't like horses whose owners allow them to become rude, unruly, ill-mannered or otherwise obnoxious.  I also don't like breeders who breed indiscriminately or unwisely and produce poor quality animals with limited prospects in life.

Does that count as a breed?

There are plenty of horses I wouldn't choose to own.  I'm not a fan of palominos or spotted horses, don't personally see the appeal of maxi cob types or big strapping warmbloods.  Don't tend to get on with welshies and I'm too big and fat to ride section As   Doesn't mean I don't like them as other people's animals though!


----------



## Littlelegs (29 August 2012)

I wouldn't choose to own anything incredibly chunky, (maxi cobs, pure draught horses etc) or extremely fine horses (show hacks, flat racer tbs etc) just because I prefer riding horses in the more normal width range. But doesn't mean I don't like them to handle, look at, drive, or for others. Just prefer other types. Wouldn't buy a coloured if I could help it though. Purely cos I find them harder to keep clean than a grey. At least with a grey you don't have to worry much about shine, just dirt, with a coloured its both. I'd buy one for daughter though cos it wouldn't be my problem.


----------



## Mrs Claus (29 August 2012)

I love all kinds of horses and ponies  how come u don't like palominos JF


----------



## JFTDWS (29 August 2012)

Mrs Claus said:



			I love all kinds of horses and ponies  how come u don't like palominos JF
		
Click to expand...

I personally think they are unattractive and bland looking.  It is, as I said, a personal taste thing.  I think arabs are stunning (less so the extreme examples of halter breds but generally), but many on this thread dislike them.  Personal choice


----------



## FreddiesGal (29 August 2012)

Not a fan of Warmbloods or Appy's.


----------



## Andiamo (29 August 2012)

I don't like bad tempered horses that always have their ears back and teeth snapping .... and will take your arm off if you walk too close to their stable...usually their owners are exactly the same  

I like all horses, and also take each on their own merits...but I wouldn't own:

-  a cob (sorry!!) - they're cute to look at, especially the hairy piebald ones, but they're too opinionated and heavily built
- anything under 16hh or over 17hh...(learned my lesson with a 17.3 hh'er - i.e. when a big horse kicks off, it's large-scale!)
- anything with a dodgy conformation
- anything that's weird-looking


----------



## WelshD (29 August 2012)

I dont like Spanish horse but to be honest thats because 7 out of the 8 owners of them that I have met has the horse purely to show off and indicate what a great rider they are when in fact I have never known them to get on the damn thing!


----------



## WestCoast (29 August 2012)

Narrow horses - horrible to ride. I like a nice solid horse with a leg on each corner me. 

Paula


----------



## Achinghips (29 August 2012)

I don't like Arabs (fine seahorses), Highlands (small and ugly), or come to think of it,Tb's (too sensitive) anymore.


----------



## StormBlade (29 August 2012)

I can honestly say there's not a single breed I don't like. There are others that don't fit in with my lifestyle, and equine ambitions, but it doesn't mean I don't like them. 

I'll stick with my crazy, skinny TB's though...


----------



## Enfys (29 August 2012)

_Originally Posted by Mrs Claus  
I love all kinds of horses and ponies how come u don't like palominos JF 




JFTD said:



			I personally think they are unattractive and bland looking.  It is, as I said, a personal taste thing.  I think arabs are stunning (less so the extreme examples of halter breds but generally), but many on this thread dislike them.  Personal choice 

Click to expand...

_Yep, bland is right  







Wishywashy winter palominos are really bland, I agree







Same horse.


----------



## Amaranta (29 August 2012)

WelshD said:



			I dont like Spanish horse but to be honest thats because 7 out of the 8 owners of them that I have met has the horse purely to show off and indicate what a great rider they are when in fact I have never known them to get on the damn thing!
		
Click to expand...


You've not met a proper Spanish horse owner then, but agree there are a lot of wannabees out there who never ride them - shame because they are superb to ride


----------



## Janah (29 August 2012)

Gypsy cobs.  I am sure there are some lovely ones out there but not for me.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 August 2012)

Enfys said:



_Originally Posted by Mrs Claus  
I love all kinds of horses and ponies how come u don't like palominos JF 


_

Yep, bland is right  

Wishywashy winter palominos are really bland, I agree


Same horse.
		
Click to expand...

I just don't find them attractive as colouring goes, sorry.  Nicely put together pony though


----------



## Janah (29 August 2012)

Highlands, small and ugly!!!!

Aching Hips, wash your mouth out!!!


----------



## Sarah1 (29 August 2012)

Not keen on Arabs TBH - wouldn't buy one, in fact I would actively avoid them!
I have a WB x ID who like a previous poster said is a bit nice but dim (but he can lift heavy weights, durr!), however, he does have fantastic feet


----------



## twisted_rider (29 August 2012)

Arabs; never ridden one that I get on with. They do seem like beautiful and very intelligent animals, but not for me.
TBs, too long and gangily


----------



## Pipkin (29 August 2012)

Hmmmm this question 4 years ago would have been easy

I really didn't like
Arabs
TB's or anything with TB in it
Welshies

I now have
Arab x tb
welshies 

Really don't like and will never ever own a gypsy cob, too hairy and cow like for me


----------



## emerald_city (29 August 2012)

I dont like traditional cobs, very heavy ones, just personal preference. My friend has one which is lovely but i couldnt cope with that hair! I also have a bit of a hate for anything with irish draught in it, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Enfys (29 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I just don't find them attractive as colouring goes, sorry.  QUOTE]  My response was tongue in cheek by the way  I don't have a problem with personal preferences at all. 

If we all liked the same thing how boring would that be! 

I like colours that shine, wishy washy palominos don't, neither do many greys (especially the white ones - and I have had about 10 greys so I am not colourist) when push comes to shove if a horse does his job then it doesn't hugely matter what colour he is, unless you are breeding for a specific colour, or looking for a match pair of course. 

Click to expand...


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (29 August 2012)

'i will never own a chestnut orr a grey'
'i like arabs but wouldnt ever have one'


Anyone guess what horses I own now  and i love them both  so..things may surprise you to all those who have been adamant about not liking/ owning a certain breed etc


----------



## JFTDWS (29 August 2012)

Enfys said:



			My response was tongue in cheek by the way  I don't have a problem with personal preferences at all. 

If we all liked the same thing how boring would that be! 

I like colours that shine, wishy washy palominos don't, neither do many greys (especially the white ones - and I have had about 10 greys so I am not colourist) when push comes to shove if a horse does his job then it doesn't hugely matter what colour he is, unless you are breeding for a specific colour, or looking for a match pair of course. 

Click to expand...

I quite agree!  Particularly about a horse which does its job.  I think one of the reasons I dislike palos so is that people rave so much about them and they command a higher price in some cases / markets than better quality, better suited animals, which irritates my sense of logic


----------



## Kallibear (29 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I quite agree!  Particularly about a horse which does its job.  I think one of the reasons I dislike palos so is that people rave so much about them and they command a higher price in some cases / markets than better quality, better suited animals, which irritates my sense of logic 

Click to expand...

Def. I LOVE dun/buckskin horses and WILL eventually have one (but not a highland   ). Saw a beautiful looking 16.1hh dunb for sale other other day on H&H. But older, not been ridden for couple years, unknown breeding, doesn't hack alone, agressive when foods around and not good with large traffic. And they want £3000 for him because he's a pretty colour?!?!? If he was bay he'd be £1000 max.

I often don't like a type of horse because I'd not keep on the type of person who generally owner that breed.............


----------



## JFTDWS (30 August 2012)

Kallibear said:



			Def. I LOVE dun/buckskin horses and WILL eventually have one (but not a highland   ). Saw a beautiful looking 16.1hh dunb for sale other other day on H&H. But older, not been ridden for couple years, unknown breeding, doesn't hack alone, agressive when foods around and not good with large traffic. And they want £3000 for him because he's a pretty colour?!?!? If he was bay he'd be £1000 max.
		
Click to expand...



Yep, that's exactly what bugs me!


----------



## Moomin1 (30 August 2012)

Don't like Gypsy/coloured cobs!  Not my cup of tea at all!  Not keen on Arabs anymore.


----------



## Kallibear (30 August 2012)

JFTD said:





Yep, that's exactly what bugs me!
		
Click to expand...

I still want him though............ He's stunning!


----------



## muckypony (30 August 2012)

I'm not keep on arabs, they're just a little poodle-like for me! And I don't really like the look of miniature horses (not miniature shetlands, the american miniature types) because I think they just look a little strange...

But give me an honest, genuine horse with four legs and they can be any breed at all and I'd still love 'em


----------



## Elsiecat (30 August 2012)

Kallibear said:



			I often don't like a type of horse because I'd not keep on the type of person who generally owner that breed............. 

Click to expand...

What breed? What type of owner?
Genuinely can't think what you could mean by that?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 August 2012)

We need Faracat to talk about colour genetics on this one! ^^

Mine:





I like cobs!

I really can't do with chestnuts, regardless of breed!


----------



## _undertaker (30 August 2012)

There isn't one breed I actually dislike, but I can say that I'm less a fan of Percherons that of other breeds. Nothing wrong with them in context of course, but I am a fan of TBs so I'm not to be taken as someone who considers life and limb to be paramount


----------



## AprilBlue (22 September 2012)

i'm not that keen on walers or groningens.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 September 2012)

cinnamontoast said:














We need Faracat to talk about colour genetics on this one! ^^

Mine:





I like cobs!

I really can't do with chestnuts, regardless of breed!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this and I can't see the first two photos.


----------



## LizzieJ (22 September 2012)

There is no breed I dislike but there are a lot that aren't suitable for what I want to do with my horses.  Generally I pick my horses on confo, type and height - I don't really care what breed they are - same as people - I judge what i know, not what is stereotypical.


----------



## caramel (23 September 2012)

Heavy cobs. Don't mind the lightweight ones but not a heavyweight.


----------



## FluffyFeathers (23 September 2012)

It goes on the owners I think. I prefer heavier types. 

I love sec ds but after attending the rgws this summer and seeing the way they were being treat and handled by owners... Let a lot to be desired. Seemed to be a competition of who's horse could kick off the most - thats another thread lol!


----------



## quirky (23 September 2012)

I'm not keen on Arabs and Friesians.
Seen one friesian, you've seen them all . Big bum, big head, big feet and that walk just don't do it for me at all.


----------



## Odd Socks (23 September 2012)

Arabs... Blleeuurrghh!!!! Haven't seen a nice one yet!!! Not nice to ride and definitely not nice to look at.  Hehe


----------



## dark_prince (23 September 2012)

TB's. Shame I only went and bought one this summer.. I feel like a teenage mum with a really annoying child..

Seriously though, I couldn't really say as one horse will make me dislike the breed, yet another will make me love it!


----------



## scrunchie (23 September 2012)

Welsh Sec A. I haven't found a nice one yet. So much attitude! They only become good ponies when they are over 20 years old and knackered.


----------



## Montyforever (23 September 2012)

Welsh section a's are little ****s if you don't work with them. If I leave mine for even a few days she turns into a monster, but if she does something little even just a walk inhand around the farm she's the most polite pony who tries her best to please


----------



## AprilBlue (27 October 2012)

i have thought about it, and i actually think that this thread is a bit pointless because you should be grateful that horses exist on earth and you shouldn't be picky about them because one day you never know, they might go extinct

please don't get offended, its just my opinion


----------



## Welsh (27 October 2012)

Shitlands, I have one and he's a *******. Not fussed on appaloosas or cremellos either, pink eyes, muzzles & wobbly bits.... NOPE.


----------



## NinjaPony (27 October 2012)

montyforever said:



			Welsh section a's are little ****s if you don't work with them. If I leave mine for even a few days she turns into a monster, but if she does something little even just a walk inhand around the farm she's the most polite pony who tries her best to please 

Click to expand...

Agreed! My little welsh monster has bags of attitude, he is intelligent and cheeky but as long as you enforce boundaries, handle him confidently and make him use his little brain in the right way then he is lovely. Everyone on my yard loves him for his personality and me and him have an understanding 
I would say they are not for everyone, and he is certainly not a childs pony!


----------



## mulberrymill (27 October 2012)

Welsh can be sods, especially the smaller ones. Cannot get on with TB,s at all, we just don't speak the same language. Also have a language barrier with Fells. On appearance I just cannot look at a cremellos and smile, and have to be able to look at all my horses and know they make me smile, even when they are mud monsters


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (30 October 2012)

Arabs...ewwww they give me the creeps. Dont like anything with spindly legs..!!!!


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (30 October 2012)

muddygreymare said:



			I don't not like any breeds, but there are some breeds I prefer more than others 

Click to expand...

Blimey! You don't ask for much do you?  So, your mare, how would you rate her?
1 - Darn right ugly
2 - Darn ugly
3 - Ugly
4 - verging on ugly
5 - plain
6 - actually doesn't look that bad
7 - maybe I quite like her face
8 - I think I do like her quite a bit
9 - maybe she's not ugly at all?
10 - 'Cause she's not ugly, I was joking! 

Claus - This is me PMSL!! Your mare is lovely XX


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (30 October 2012)

IMO Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I'm no fan of tbs, but others are.. I love cobby types, and my lad certainly does not have bad feet, or is as thick as two planks... this is a guy who can push open gates and shut them with his nose  Cobs are type cast - perhaps it's time to re-evaluate the breed (saying that, mines part Shire)


----------



## TrasaM (30 October 2012)

In defence of Arabs. 
My friend bought a 4 year old in summer. He has the sweetest nature he's intelligent and very loving...bit like an overgrown and very playful dog. He has beautiful movement and absolutely no trouble getting him backed and ridden.love love Love him...oh..and he's just grown a fluffy winter coat and looks even cuter AND does not have spindly legs.


----------



## GoblinPony (30 October 2012)

I don't like saddlebreds, hackneys and suchlike (the type of horses with weirdly attached tails; the type of horses who usually hold that awkward position as if they were going to pee)


----------



## StoptheCavalry (30 October 2012)

For those people who haven't met a sweet Shetland please meet cookie, the cutest pony in the world....


----------



## Love (30 October 2012)

Dales. Just never really been a fan. Saying that I do know one who is a real sweetie and tries so hard to please, but he's just not my cup of tea. Connemaras all the way


----------



## Coldfeet! (30 October 2012)

Quarter horses, sharp, spooky, and temperamental overly sensitive might as well have had arabs! had a couple wouldnt have another

Cleveland Bay - only knew two but both were awful things temperament wise

Welsh cobs - I own one and this one is ok but generally they seem to throw their weight around and their opinion! 

A good horse is never a bad breed/colour or sex!


----------



## WestCoast (30 October 2012)

Emilynuttall said:



			For those people who haven't met a sweet Shetland please meet cookie, the cutest pony in the world....
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there should be a law against something that cute. 

Paula


----------



## dumpling (30 October 2012)

Thoroughbreds and Cleveland bays, that's about it . Oh a highlands perhaps. Too chunky and the ones I've ridden have always been stubborn.


----------

